# ᵔᴥᵔ  Astro's Commissions and Gallery! Closing up, thank you! (•͈⌔•͈⑅)



## Astro0

*ᵔᴥᵔ  Astro's Commissions and Gallery! Closing up, thank you! (•͈⌔•͈⑅)*







*I'm closing up shop!
Thank you for buying my art, I had a lot of fun!
I'll be opening a gallery thread soon, so keep an eye out!*

DeviantArt! Art Tumbr!

You can commission me for mayors, villagers, pokemon, OCs, ponies, dragons, anything! The more interesting the better 

Payment is preferred in the form of TBT! I'll also accept flight rising currency as I just signed up! Bell commissions will be accepted if you cannot pay in the other currencies though  

Please also consider me commissioning me for real money, it would mean a lot, and you'll get a super special piece of art! Message me for details  or check them out here http://astro0art.tumblr.com/commission

Here are some styles you can request, if you want something a little different, don't be afraid to ask me! I'll try my hardest to get it how you like! Check my DA for some other styles if you're interested too!



Spoiler: Style 1- Sketches (Can be coloured or uncoloured)

















Spoiler: Style 2-Human Portrait



I can do cell shading or shading like these,  just let me know what you like!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















Spoiler: Style 3- Creature Portrait (Can be head shots as well)





















Spoiler: Style 4- Water Colour





















Spoiler: Style 5- Possible things you can get with cash commissions!



























*If you're interested, check the next post for the nitty gritty details!*​


----------



## Astro0

*Rules and details!*
1- Please be polite! It means a lot to me 
2- Please state the price or price range you are willing to pay in your initial post, it makes things a lot easier for me!
3- I reserve the right to reject or cancel any piece at any time (any payment will be refunded if necessary)
4- I don't do signatures anymore sorry! (Cash comm sigs are always open )
5- I don't have slots! I just add you to the list, but it doesn't take me long to get around to you
6- If you are looking for something specific: tell me! I'm not a mind reader and I just want it to be perfect for you
7- Edits are free!
8- If you're unhappy with your received piece of art, let me know! I'll do all i can to fix it!
9- I am in AEST, so I may not reply straight away 

*Payment!*
TBT is *definitely* preferred, as with flight rising currency, but i will accept in game bells! Obviously the more effort being put in to the piece the higher the price I would like to be payed, but its pretty much pay what you want! Just leave me an offer and I'll accept or decline or tweak the price! I've never been good at guessing prices so yeah! 
You can pay whenever you like, before, after, during, what ever makes you comfortable!

If you'd like a commission, make sure you've read the rules and just leave a post outlining what you would like done and in what style, a reference, with the price you are happy to pay!
Please let me know any details, such as pose, personality, anything! The more information the better i can draw your character!



Spoiler: Current Commissions!



Katiegurl- Completed 5mil bells
Mayorofarcadia-Completed 180tbt





Spoiler: Finished Commissions!



Missing some because I'm lazy and forget- check my DA for all commissions!


Spoiler: Portraits




















































Spoiler: Water Colour
































Spoiler: Full body

















Spoiler: Other!


















And to finish off, here's a little gallery of some personal works 
Most recently completed!







Spoiler: Completed Personal Works! (Beware there's a lot haha)


----------



## Aradai

Good luck! Your art looks cool! 
I sadly have other commissions to pay. //cries


----------



## Astro0

Sparkanine said:


> Good luck! Your art looks cool!
> I sadly have other commissions to pay. //cries



Thank you, thats very kind ^^ gl with your other commissions!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Lovely work! I would love to request a few pieces!

Request 1:
I would love a sketchy piece as a signature! They can be half body/busts like the example above! My villagers are down below! And my mayor ref is here: http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me. Would 1 mil for each character work? 

Request 2:
I will like a gif in the sketchy format, but I have absolutely no idea what to pay! I would just like her smiling and it could be her blinking, blushing, a heart behind her changing colors, idk! Let me know what a good price is? 

Request 3:
I would like it in Style 5, like a portrait! It will be my mayor and scan you make her a bit sassy. Lol! I don't know how much to offer either! Would 5-7 mil work? 

Let me know on the prices! Thank you and feel free to decline!


----------



## Astro0

Melissa-Crossing said:


> Lovely work! I would love to request a few pieces!
> 
> Request 1:
> I would love a sketchy piece as a signature! They can be half body/busts like the example above! My villagers are down below! And my mayor ref is here: http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me. Would 1 mil for each character work?
> 
> Request 2:
> I will like a gif in the sketchy format, but I have absolutely no idea what to pay! I would just like her smiling and it could be her blinking, blushing, a heart behind her changing colors, idk! Let me know what a good price is?
> 
> Request 3:
> I would like it in Style 5, like a portrait! It will be my mayor and scan you make her a bit sassy. Lol! I don't know how much to offer either! Would 5-7 mil work?
> 
> Let me know on the prices! Thank you and feel free to decline!



Yay! Thank you for being the first to request!  I'd love to take you up on all those offers and the prices sound great! Perhaps 5mil for the gif? how does that sound? and for your first request you would like all your villagers and your mayor?  I'm excited to get started!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Astro0 said:


> Yay! Thank you for being the first to request!  I'd love to take you up on all those offers and the prices sound great! Perhaps 5mil for the gif? how does that sound? and for your first request you would like all your villagers and your mayor?  I'm excited to get started!



Yes! Thank you so much! Its a lot, so feel free to take breaks!  When would you like the payment! I am not home at the moment, but I am available anytime after 4:30 pm central!  Thanks!


----------



## Astro0

You can pay me after I've done each piece or after I've finished all of them, up to you! I wont be starting to tomorrow (its 1am here ahaha) but thanks again!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Astro0 said:


> You can pay me after I've done each piece or after I've finished all of them, up to you! I wont be starting to tomorrow (its 1am here ahaha) but thanks again!



Lol! It's 10 am here! And okay! Thanks again!


----------



## Astro0

Bunp!


----------



## Meira

Oh gosh is that Kai and Korra I see? <33
Good luck


----------



## Astro0

Melissa-Crossing said:


> Lovely work! I would love to request a few pieces!



Alrighty heres the signature! Its the first one i've ever made so i hope the size and dimensions and the design is okay! Let me know if its not!





Ahh and thank you very much Meira!


----------



## Music_123

can you do style 2 of my oc?
http://a988.deviantart.com/art/Ayame-Movie-Visual-471670456
how much is it? i don't really know how much..


----------



## Astro0

Music_123 said:


> can you do style 2 of my oc?
> http://a988.deviantart.com/art/Ayame-Movie-Visual-471670456
> how much is it? i don't really know how much..



Very cute oc! I'd love to  umm maybe 2-3 mil? depends on how many bells you have/ if you want to use tbt or not (100tbt?) i dunno!


----------



## Music_123

i can pay with 100 tbt,do i give it now?


----------



## Astro0

Music_123 said:


> i can pay with 100 tbt,do i give it now?



Awesome! You can send it after I've finished


----------



## Music_123

ok~ just VM me once you have finished~


----------



## Ace Marvel

such good 
very art 
wow amazing!!!!

I will def commish something


----------



## Astro0

Teddy345 said:


> such good
> very art
> wow amazing!!!!
> 
> I will def commish something



ah ty ty i look forward to it! ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melissa-Crossing said:


> Lol! It's 10 am here! And okay! Thanks again!



And here's the gif!


----------



## Ace Marvel

This isnt easy for me ahh so many styles ahhhh


----------



## ryan88

Can I get style 5 of my mayor? How much would that be?


----------



## Astro0

ryan88 said:


> Can I get style 5 of my mayor? How much would that be?



I'd love to! how does 5-7mil sound? or you can pay in tbt if you prefer 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also update with a new piece i just did while playing around with SAI for the first time


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Oh my gosh! Thank you so much for the drawings! I just woke up!


----------



## Astro0

Melissa-Crossing said:


> Oh my gosh! Thank you so much for the drawings! I just woke up!



Good morning! Are they all okay?


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Astro0 said:


> Good morning! Are they all okay?



Yes! I can't see the siggy (maybe because I am on mobile) but I love the animation!


----------



## Axeler137

Omg. yes. 
Could I request a 'More Refined' Sketch of my Mayor?
Here's my request thread.
I don't care if its half body, full body. whatever! I just love your work!
How does 5 Mil work for you?


----------



## Astro0

Axeler137 said:


> Omg. yes.
> Could I request a 'More Refined' Sketch of my Mayor?
> Here's my request thread.
> I don't care if its half body, full body. whatever! I just love your work!
> How does 5 Mil work for you?



That sounds perfect! Ill add you to the list


----------



## Stepheroo

I love your "kinda sketchy" examples. May I get my reindeer OC? How much would it be in TBT?


----------



## Astro0

Stepheroo said:


> I love your "kinda sketchy" examples. May I get my reindeer OC? How much would it be in TBT?



I would love to! Maybe 50-100 tbt?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Hey! Just wondering if you are still up for doing my commission on my thread. Thanks for offering!


----------



## Astro0

And all finished for Melissa Crossing! Here's the last piece- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Hey! Just wondering if you are still up for doing my commission on my thread. Thanks for offering!



yup, i was just about to start   sorry for the wait!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Oh, no problem.


----------



## Stepheroo

Astro0 said:


> I would love to! Maybe 50-100 tbt?



How does 75 work? :> And once I get more TBT I will probe start commissioning you senseless, sooo...


Spoiler: Reference







Extra details: She is peppy and has white dots freckling her nose and larger white spots down her back (kind of like Fauna, I guess). Thanks so so so much. ;o; Ily.


----------



## Astro0

Stepheroo said:


> How does 75 work? :> And once I get more TBT I will probe start commissioning you senseless, sooo...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59455
> 
> 
> 
> Extra details: She is peppy and has white dots freckling her nose and larger white spots down her back (kind of like Fauna, I guess). Thanks so so so much. ;o; Ily.



Sounds perfect! I'll add you to the list  thank you so much!


----------



## Stepheroo

No, thank you! Should I pay you now? :>


----------



## Astro0

Stepheroo said:


> No, thank you! Should I pay you now? :>



You can send the payment after i've finished  I'm excited!


----------



## Stepheroo

Astro0 said:


> You can send the payment after i've finished  I'm excited!



NO! I AM EXCITED. AHSVGJHFSVBDFISV *TWIRLIN'*


----------



## Astro0

Music_123 said:


> ok~ just VM me once you have finished~



All finished! I love your OC, she's beautiful! I hope you like it


----------



## Music_123

How much is it again??


----------



## Astro0

Music_123 said:


> How much is it again??



100tbt! Is that okay?


----------



## Music_123

Ok!


----------



## Astro0

Music_123 said:


> Ok!



Thank you!


----------



## Stepheroo

OMF THAT IS SO CUTE *CRY* I AM SO EXCITED MY LITTLE REINDEER, HOLLY, IS GONNA BE SO PRETTY OMG


----------



## Astro0

Axeler137 said:


> Omg. yes.
> Could I request a 'More Refined' Sketch of my Mayor?
> Here's my request thread.
> I don't care if its half body, full body. whatever! I just love your work!
> How does 5 Mil work for you?



Here's your mayor! love his outfit, hope you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- - - Post Merge - - -

Hehe, i'm just doing yours now! ty for the payment


----------



## Astro0

Here she is! I hope you like her, i  really enjoyed drawing this


----------



## Stepheroo

Astro0 said:


> Here she is! I hope you like her, i  really enjoyed drawing this



This is perfect, omg, no forget the PM you sent. This is great. <3 Tysmmmmm.


----------



## Melonyy

Hi, can you draw my mayor in style 5 for 5mil?
(x)


----------



## Astro0

MayorMelony said:


> Hi, can you draw my mayor in style 5 for 5mil?
> (x)



Of course! Added to the list "


----------



## Astro0

A little digital water colour piece i did for fun and practice! might add water colour as an option if people are interested!


----------



## Melonyy

Astro0 said:


> A little digital water colour piece i did for fun and practice! might add water colour as an option if people are interested!


Looks really nice! If you plan to add this I would totally get..
I'll add another 5mil


----------



## Astro0

MayorMelony said:


> Looks really nice! If you plan to add this I would totally get..
> I'll add another 5mil



Sure thing! Do you still want your mayor as the subject? ^^


----------



## Melonyy

Astro0 said:


> Sure thing! Do you still want your mayor as the subject? ^^



Yes, I would like it in style 5 & the water color..so total of 10mil


----------



## Astro0

MayorMelony said:


> Yes, I would like it in style 5 & the water color..so total of 10mil



Perfect! I'll start it tomorrow


----------



## ryan88

I forgot about mine! 200 TBT ok?


----------



## Astro0

ryan88 said:


> I forgot about mine! 200 TBT ok?



Not a problem! 200tbt is perfect  i'll start it first thing tomorrow!


----------



## ryan88

Astro0 said:


> Not a problem! 200tbt is perfect  i'll start it first thing tomorrow!



Do I pay first?


----------



## Astro0

ryan88 said:


> Do I pay first?



You can pay whenever you feel comfortable paying


----------



## Astro0

Morning bump!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Yay! I caught up with you! Its 8 pm here! I love everything! I just cant see the siggy one yet! Also, can I pay the gif with TBT? So 200 TBT total?  And then 16 mil with acnl bells?


----------



## Astro0

Yup thats perfectly fine! Ill add you


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Added you! Do you prefer retail method?


----------



## Astro0

Yeah, i do for larger sums of bells, is that okay?


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Astro0 said:


> Yeah, i do for larger sums of bells, is that okay?



Absolutely! Let me know when your gate is open!


----------



## Astro0

Gates open


----------



## Axeler137

Hey Astro! I saw the art and it's amazing! I don't think I have paid you. Plus, I'm on vacation! But, I will be back sometime tomorrow night to pay. Thanks again!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

I'll pay the other 10 mil tomorrow! Again, I am so sorry!


----------



## Astro0

Axeler137 said:


> Hey Astro! I saw the art and it's amazing! I don't think I have paid you. Plus, I'm on vacation! But, I will be back sometime tomorrow night to pay. Thanks again!



Thank you! I'm glad you like it  no problems, just let me know when you're available ^^


----------



## Oblivia

Hey there. 

I would love to have you draw my OC.  I'm happy to pay you 400 TBT for a full body, if that works for you.  I'll PM you the description if that's okay with you, and I do hope you accept the commission!


----------



## Astro0

ryan88 said:


> Can I get style 5 of my mayor? How much would that be?



Here he is! Your mayor's outfit is so great ^^


----------



## Stepheroo

Think maybe I could pay you 75 to draw my other ram OC like you did my deer? ;o; The only ref I have of her is a doodle I did, but if it helps to know her personality, she is cranky and kind of a bada** uchi type if she were a villager. If there is a problem with the amount, or you can't do it, just lmkkkk. <3



Spoiler: Reference of Edie


----------



## Astro0

Stepheroo said:


> Think maybe I could pay you 75 to draw my other ram OC like you did my deer? ;o; The only ref I have of her is a doodle I did, but if it helps to know her personality, she is cranky and kind of a bada** uchi type if she were a villager. If there is a problem with the amount, or you can't do it, just lmkkkk. <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference of Edie
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59810



Woo your OCs are so cute! I'll definitely do it  what colour fur/skin does she have? is it just white?


----------



## Stepheroo

Astro0 said:


> Woo your OCs are so cute! I'll definitely do it  what colour fur/skin does she have? is it just white?



The color palette is on the left, and it's creamy colored. And omg tysm. ;o; Her and the deer OC are bestfrands.


----------



## Astro0

MayorMelony said:


> Yes, I would like it in style 5 & the water color..so total of 10mil



Here's your beautiful mayor! I hope you like it


----------



## Stepheroo

OMG so pretty and your new water color style is gorg. By the way, is it possible to get two characters together? For future reference. Huehuehue I like your arts huehue


----------



## Astro0

Stepheroo said:


> OMG so pretty and your new water color style is gorg. By the way, is it possible to get two characters together? For future reference. Huehuehue I like your arts huehue



Ah tyty! hehe of course! (im actually gonna do you a lil somethin somethin for free after your commission)


----------



## Stepheroo

Astro0 said:


> Ah tyty! hehe of course! (im actually gonna do you a lil somethin somethin for free after your commission)



GEHISBEUSHEJJR I can try to draw you something from my junks? Lol *cry* ILYSM *sobbing* and what program do you use? I have a Mac and EVERYTHING DOESNT WORK BECAUSE LIFE SUX orz


----------



## Astro0

Stepheroo said:


> GEHISBEUSHEJJR I can try to draw you something from my junks? Lol *cry* ILYSM *sobbing* and what program do you use? I have a Mac and EVERYTHING DOESNT WORK BECAUSE LIFE SUX orz



yesssss OMG pls draw me something!! I had a mac and i used gimp with a wacom bamboo tablet, which worked okay but it took me soo long to do things since pressure didnt work and gimp was a meeeeh program, but now i use SAI bc i got a new laptop and its working pretty well for me! macs can be hard as a lot of things arent compatible ((


----------



## Stepheroo

Astro0 said:


> yesssss OMG pls draw me something!! I had a mac and i used gimp with a wacom bamboo tablet, which worked okay but it took me soo long to do things since pressure didnt work and gimp was a meeeeh program, but now i use SAI bc i got a new laptop and its working pretty well for me! macs can be hard as a lot of things arent compatible ((



My stuff is like nowhere near your level though but I'll try. *cry* I need to get a tablet, even if it's a cheap one. Using my Mac laptop's touchpad is butt. And not even the good kind. *gigglesnort* heh butt

I WILL DEFS DRAW YOU SOMETHING WHEN I AM NOT ON MOBILE HUEHUE ILY MUAH AND I ONT USE GIMP FOR SIGS NEVER TRIED DRAWING ON IT UHHHH


----------



## Astro0

Stepheroo said:


> My stuff is like nowhere near your level though but I'll try. *cry* I need to get a tablet, even if it's a cheap one. Using my Mac laptop's touchpad is butt. And not even the good kind. *gigglesnort* heh butt
> 
> I WILL DEFS DRAW YOU SOMETHING WHEN I AM NOT ON MOBILE HUEHUE ILY MUAH AND I ONT USE GIMP FOR SIGS NEVER TRIED DRAWING ON IT UHHHH



Omg my level is close to yours trust me if you had a tablet and stuff i could only IMAGINE! my stuff with a touch pad would be omg despicable so you're 1 up on me there! hehe butts
YEEEEESSS IM EXCITED! you should give it a gooo, what do you use now?


----------



## Stepheroo

I literally just use a random site that lets you draw and then save on your desktop but the area it lets you draw in is small meaning I can't even practice bodies. :<


----------



## Astro0

Stepheroo said:


> I literally just use a random site that lets you draw and then save on your desktop but the area it lets you draw in is small meaning I can't even practice bodies. :<



ooo then you should definitely try out gimp for drawing! its good to start


----------



## Stepheroo

Astro0 said:


> ooo then you should definitely try out gimp for drawing! its good to start



Oof but no pressure *cry*. I will though bless you. Gonna sleep now I think hue hue then I will draw you stuffs. What do you want me to draw doe?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And OMG sorry I feel like I am totally taking up this thread with chatter oops omgsorry


----------



## Astro0

Stepheroo said:


> Oof but no pressure *cry*. I will though bless you. Gonna sleep now I think hue hue then I will draw you stuffs. What do you want me to draw doe?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And OMG sorry I feel like I am totally taking up this thread with chatter oops omgsorry



ahh i have an oc i'll send you refs later! goodnight!


----------



## ryan88

Astro0 said:


> Here he is! Your mayor's outfit is so great ^^



It's great!


----------



## Astro0

ryan88 said:


> It's great!



Glad you like it! Send the layment through whenever youre ready


----------



## ryan88

200 TBT sent


----------



## Melonyy

Astro0 said:


> Here's your beautiful mayor! I hope you like it



That is soo beautiful! 
Love it! thank you
I'll be available all day today to trade
PM/VM when you can do the trade


----------



## Astro0

Stepheroo said:


> ...


Here she is! she's a cutie omg i'll have sommething else for you soon ^^


----------



## Astro0

commissions are empty guys! nows the time to get one!


----------



## Axeler137

Okay! When are you available later today? I am about to hit the hay but still want to pay you!

Also, I would really love a watercolor of my mayor! 5 mil for that?


----------



## Astro0

Axeler137 said:


> Okay! When are you available later today? I am about to hit the hay but still want to pay you!
> 
> Also, I would really love a watercolor of my mayor! 5 mil for that?



depends how much later- i probably wont be awake when you get up but i might catch you when i get up! i'm in aest so it can be tricky to work out!
and i'd love to! sounds good


----------



## Stepheroo

Astro0 said:


> Here she is! she's a cutie omg i'll have sommething else for you soon ^^



omfgggggg she is perfect and exactly how i imagined her in my head u r magic and beauty and majesty ilysm


----------



## Astro0

bumpo


----------



## MC4pros

Hi, I'd love water color mayor art with style #6. You already did my mayor, but would it be okay to ask for a different style? Ref is in sig if you're interested. ~Thanks so much!


----------



## Astro0

MC4pros said:


> Hi, I'd love water color mayor art with style #6. You already did my mayor, but would it be okay to ask for a different style? Ref is in sig if you're interested. ~Thanks so much!



Sure thing, happy to do your mayor as many times as you like! How much were you looking to pay?


----------



## MC4pros

Astro0 said:


> Sure thing, happy to do your mayor as many times as you like! How much were you looking to pay?



Is 200 TBT okay?


----------



## Astro0

MC4pros said:


> Is 200 TBT okay?



Sounds perfect! I'll get started tomorrow


----------



## MC4pros

Astro0 said:


> Sounds perfect! I'll get started tomorrow



Do you want me to pay first?


----------



## Astro0

MC4pros said:


> Do you want me to pay first?



you can pay whenever you  feel comfortable, i dont mind!


----------



## Astro0

mornin bimp


----------



## Axeler137

Oh your here!
You ready for payment?!


----------



## Astro0

Axeler137 said:


> Oh your here!
> You ready for payment?!



sure! would you prefer retail or drop method? and do you want to prepay for your other piece or not?


----------



## Axeler137

I prefer the Retail method and yeah i can just pay for both.


----------



## Astro0

Axeler137 said:


> I prefer the Retail method and yeah i can just pay for both.



ok i'll add you and set that up real quick, my gates will be open soon!

- - - Post Merge - - -

gates open!


----------



## Astro0

Axeler137 said:


> ...









 Here's the next piece! hope you like it


----------



## Astro0

bump!


----------



## Astro0

Boomp


----------



## Astro0

MC4pros said:


> Hi, I'd love water color mayor art with style #6. You already did my mayor, but would it be okay to ask for a different style? Ref is in sig if you're interested. ~Thanks so much!



Here she is! I hope you like it


----------



## MC4pros

Thank you! ~<3


----------



## K a y K a y

Ooooh my gosh! Adorable art! xD I would love it if you could draw for me?! I would actually like to make 2 requests if that would be alright with you?? If so, I'll put them in spoilers below!<3


Spoiler: #1 - This is just a crappy sketch








So if you were to draw her, I would like style #2. As for colors, being this is just a sketch, I'll describe them.
Hair: Black with some purple (Long in length and very messy)
Eyes: A deep purple.
Skin: Light/medium (Just not vampire pale xD)
Shirt: Black/grey
If you were to do a full body of her in a different pose, her lower half includes light denim short shorts and flip flops.
Any extra questions, feel totally free to ask. Also feel free to have fun with it! <3





Spoiler: #2 - This is actually a Chibi version of me xD (Originally drawn by Yookey)








This image really isn't missing anything. Yookey did an awesome job! xD I would really like her in style #2, but if you want, you can do whatever style you want with her! Of course she doesn't have to be Chibi version. I would love to see what you can do with her/me! <3


I'm not really sure about prices. Hmmm.. I really like your art. What would you think about 250 TBT each? 500 TBT total??


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Could I have my mayor done in watercolor? 

Here's a ref: 

You choose if you want to do the hat or not. If you do, the inside is blue instead of red now.

Is 200 TBT ok?


----------



## Noodles_

Wow! You're so talented! 

Can I request a bust portrait of a picture of me in real life? 
If you accept, I'll PM you a link to my photo.

What I have to offer is 5 million bells plus Bam.


----------



## Mercedes

I can pay in some TBT if you draw 
From here! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...My-OC-S-&#65288;&#8807;&#8711;&#8806;&#65289;
Refined style please?


----------



## Astro0

Zaidaa said:


> ...



Sounds great! I'd love to do both for you and that price sounds great! 



The Hidden Owl said:


> ...



Sure thing! 200tbt sounds perfect! I look forward to it ^^



Noodles_ said:


> ...



Thank you very much! I accept, just PM me the photo when you're ready! was that on the portrait style?
I have Bam in my town, but thank you for the offer! He's a cutie, but 5mil bells is plenty 



Luckypinch said:


> ...



Sure thing! Is there an OC you would really like me to draw or are you happy with any?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ok great! Should I pay now?


----------



## Astro0

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ok great! Should I pay now?



Feel free to pay before or after, whenever you feel comfortable!


----------



## Noodles_

I really love styles 2, 3, and 7. 
Would a combination of all three be okay? I can't decide! They're all so good! 

Also, I'm comfortable paying now since we are both on at the same time. I'll gather up your bells now. 
I'll PM you a photo of me in the meantime, and you can let me know when you are ready for me to drop off the bells via PM.


----------



## K a y K a y

Astro0 said:


> Sounds great! I'd love to do both for you and that price sounds great!



Awesome!! I can't wait! xD If you want to just let me know when you are going to start it I can send you the bells then if you'd like?? ^_^


----------



## Astro0

Zaidaa said:


> Awesome!! I can't wait! xD If you want to just let me know when you are going to start it I can send you the bells then if you'd like?? ^_^



I can't wait either! I should be starting in about 3 hours (i have an appointment then i'll be getting stuck in!) so you can send it whenever, but i will let you know! ^^


----------



## K a y K a y

Astro0 said:


> I can't wait either! I should be starting in about 3 hours (i have an appointment then i'll be getting stuck in!) so you can send it whenever, but i will let you know! ^^



Eeek!That sounds super great! I'll just send them your way right now then ^_^


----------



## Astro0

Zaidaa said:


> Eeek!That sounds super great! I'll just send them your way right now then ^_^



here they are! i hope you like them, I had a lot of fun drawing them!



Spoiler: Yaay!


----------



## Astro0

The Hidden Owl said:


> ...


Here is it! I hope you like it! I couldnt really tell the hair colour with the lighting of the reference ehehe


----------



## Astro0

bump!


----------



## Mayor Jessica

http://xmayor-jessicax.tumblr.com/post/93228898136/that-dress-was-for-pekoe-or-tangy-d 

Could u draw my mayor in style 4 c: just shoulder shot please  _how's 1-2 mill in game bells?_ 
I really like ur art, hopefully this is enough  and if u need a better ref I'll try and find one


----------



## Astro0

Mayor Jessica said:


> http://xmayor-jessicax.tumblr.com/post/93228898136/that-dress-was-for-pekoe-or-tangy-d
> 
> Could u draw my mayor in style 4 c: just shoulder shot please  _how's 1-2 mill in game bells?_
> I really like ur art, hopefully this is enough  and if u need a better ref I'll try and find one



Sure thing! 1-2 is plenty  And that ref is fine! I'll add you to the list, thank you for commissioning!


----------



## K a y K a y

Astro0 said:


> here they are! i hope you like them, I had a lot of fun drawing them!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yaay!



I absolutely love them!!! You are amazing! <3 <3 Thank you solo much!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Astro0 said:


> Here is it! I hope you like it! I couldnt really tell the hair colour with the lighting of the reference ehehe



OwO I LOVE IT!!!! Tysm! I sent payment.


----------



## Noodles_

Hi again! If you're still taking commissions, I would love a watercolor drawing!
5 million?


And thank you for signing my piece!


----------



## Astro0

Luckypinch said:


> ...



Here's juniper! Hope you like it ^^


----------



## Astro0

Noodles_ said:


> Hi again! If you're still taking commissions, I would love a watercolor drawing!
> 5 million?
> 
> 
> And thank you for signing my piece!



Sorry I completely missed this! I'd love to do a water colour piece for you! What would you like as the subject? 5 mil is fine


----------



## Mercedes

I'll pay you soon <4


----------



## Noodles_

Astro0 said:


> Sorry I completely missed this! I'd love to do a water colour piece for you! What would you like as the subject? 5 mil is fine



No worries!  Another picture of me is fine! Can I have her with blue hair?


----------



## Astro0

Noodles_ said:


> No worries!  Another picture of me is fine! Can I have her with blue hair?



Sure thing! Do you mean fully blue hair? Or just on the ends? ^^


----------



## Noodles_

Astro0 said:


> Sure thing! Do you mean fully blue hair? Or just on the ends? ^^




Fully blue, if possible!


----------



## Astro0

Noodles_ said:


> Fully blue, if possible!



Not a problem! I cant wait to get started


----------



## Noodles_

Astro0 said:


> Not a problem! I cant wait to get started



Yay! If you're ready now for the payment that would be great!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Me again! Would you be willing to do portraits of people?


----------



## Astro0

Mayor Jessica said:


> ...


Here's your mayor! she's very pretty, i hope you like it!





- - - Post Merge - - -



Noodles_ said:


> Yay! If you're ready now for the payment that would be great!


If you're still available I'm ready now! 



Melissa-Crossing said:


> Me again! Would you be willing to do portraits of people?



Welcome back! Of course


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Okay! I will send you a PM with all the details!


----------



## Noodles_

Ah, sorry. I just saw your comment. I'll gather your bells now!


----------



## Mayor Jessica

Omg it's so pretty Tysm I'll Pm u a time u can collect payment


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I have another commission for my sister!

I would like her mayor in water-color please.

Feel free to do her in any of the outfits:



Spoiler: Refs








Is 200 TBT ok?


----------



## Astro0

The Hidden Owl said:


> I have another commission for my sister!
> 
> I would like her mayor in water-color please.
> 
> Feel free to do her in any of the outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Refs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61276View attachment 61277View attachment 61278
> 
> 
> 
> Is 200 TBT ok?



Sure thing, I'd love to! 200tbt is perfect, I'll add you to the list!


----------



## Astro0

BUMP! I now have an art tumblr- check it out and maybe throw me a follow? http://astro0art.tumblr.com/ ^^


----------



## Astro0

The Hidden Owl said:


> I have another commission for my sister!
> 
> I would like her mayor in water-color please.
> 
> Feel free to do her in any of the outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Refs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61276View attachment 61277View attachment 61278
> 
> 
> 
> Is 200 TBT ok?



Here's your sister's commission! I hope she likes it!


----------



## meriwether

ohhh your art is so pretty  can i get a watercolor of my mayor? maybe just a bust. here is a ref



Spoiler







would 200 tbt be enough? i can pay more if needed ^^


----------



## BookGirl

I love your art! I will definitely request in the future!


----------



## Bird

Would love a portrait. Your art is amazing, I must commission you. :>

I can do 400 TBT or 5~10 million in-game bells.



Spoiler: details



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?212587-Draw-me-my-OC-please-c
The details are on the first post. A head-shot is made by Shirohibiki on the next post.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Astro0 said:


> Here's your sister's commission! I hope she likes it!


Oh, that's great! Tysm!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Ok! I am definitely giving your blog a follow!I If you can draw me, holding Stitches,  and having my two dogs beside me (I will have to edit in their picture!) That would be amazing! 

Here is my refs: http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/my-face

I would like it in a portrait style and if you could have me wearing a beanie, and a skater dress with converse (so full- body)! The background can be a solid color (feel free with the background!) I don't know what to pay you for this request! Would 100 TBT + 3 mil work? Let me know!  Thanks, if you accept!


----------



## Astro0

meriwether said:


> ...



Thank you! 200 tbt is perfect! I'll get started straight away 



BookGirl said:


> ...



Thank you very much! I look forward to it ^^



Bird said:


> ...



Ah thank you! I'd love to do a portrait for you! 400tbt sounds great to me!



Melissa-Crossing said:


> ...



That's all good to me! Once you update it with you the pictures of your dogs I'll get started ^^ that price sounds fine, I may take a little longer as full bodies are more difficult for me, but it shouldn't be too long!


----------



## Bird

Astro0 said:


> Ah thank you! I'd love to do a portrait for you! 400tbt sounds great to me!



Great! So you want the TBT now? c:


----------



## Astro0

Bird said:


> Great! So you want the TBT now? c:



Feel free to pay whenever makes you comfortable! before or after is fine with me


----------



## Bird

I sent the bells. c:


----------



## Astro0

meriwether said:


> ...








Here's your mayor! I hope you like it ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you! I'm just getting started now (Harpy eagles are so majestic i hope i can do harper justice!)


----------



## Bird

Astro0 said:


> Thank you! I'm just getting started now (Harpy eagles are so majestic i hope i can do harper justice!)



Yay! They are majestic, but they can look derpy at certain angles. xD


----------



## Astro0

Bird said:


> ...



Here's the cutie! i couldnt stop myself from doing the bird school hoodie, which is for birds
i hope you like it!


----------



## Astro0

bumping with a piece i just finished!


----------



## meriwether

Astro0 said:


> Here's your mayor! I hope you like it ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thank you! I'm just getting started now (Harpy eagles are so majestic i hope i can do harper justice!)



AHHHHHHHH  i love it!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you so much!! <3 i sent the TBT


----------



## Astro0

meriwether said:


> AHHHHHHHH  i love it!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you so much!! <3 i sent the TBT



I'm so glad!! thank you for commissioning!

another shameless self guardians of the galaxy art insert


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Astro0 said:


> I'm so glad!! thank you for commissioning!
> 
> another shameless self guardians of the galaxy art insert



Amazing! I love Guardians of the Galaxy! That was an amazing movie!


----------



## jasa11

Hey I would love to have my mayor drawn with the portrait style!
Since I have a Harry Potter town I really want an aawesome portrait of my main character!He should look like in the picture and I would also love if you could add a white owl on my shoulder or something.How much would the payment be


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

My refs are now completely updated (with my dogs, of course!) If you want more details on my dogs, they are both puggles and the male is brindle, while the female is black with a white chest! Thanks again!


----------



## Astro0

jasa11 said:


> Hey I would love to have my mayor drawn with the portrait style!View attachment 61921
> Since I have a Harry Potter town I really want an aawesome portrait of my main character!He should look like in the picture and I would also love if you could add a white owl on my shoulder or something.How much would the payment be



sounds good! i love owls, so i'd love to draw one on your shoulder! I assume you want a barn owl from your signature? ^^ and that would be somewhere about 100-200tbt or 3-5mil in bells 



Melissa-Crossing said:


> My refs are now completely updated (with my dogs, of course!) If you want more details on my dogs, they are both puggles and the male is brindle, while the female is black with a white chest! Thanks again!



Cuuuute! i'll get started now, I hope I can do all you cuties justice!


----------



## Astro0

Melissa-Crossing said:


> My refs are now completely updated (with my dogs, of course!) If you want more details on my dogs, they are both puggles and the male is brindle, while the female is black with a white chest! Thanks again!



Here it is! Your dogs are so cute, and so are you! I hope you like it


----------



## jasa11

Yes!I think I'll pay in tbt bells just a sec

Will 166 tbt bells do?I dont have much anymore since I spent it all literally.I can also add a lil bit more  in game bells


----------



## Astro0

jasa11 said:


> Yes!I think I'll pay in tbt bells just a sec
> 
> Will 166 tbt bells do?I dont have much anymore since I spent it all literally.I can also add a lil bit more  in game bells



That's plenty! I cant wait to get started!


----------



## jasa11

there we go!Im also excited since your drawings are beautiful


----------



## Astro0

jasa11 said:


> there we go!Im also excited since your drawings are beautiful



Here it is! I really enjoyed doing this one, i hope you like it!


----------



## jasa11

holy mother of drawings!You're a natural!I'll make sure to come here many times if i'll need a drawing


----------



## Astro0

jasa11 said:


> holy mother of drawings!You're a natural!I'll make sure to come here many times if i'll need a drawing



Ah thank you very much! i'm glad you like it and I look forward to when you come back ^^


----------



## Pandapool

Gosh, your art work is amazing!! I need to order, once I figure out what I would actually want, though you have done a sketch of me before for practice xD

 (also, xrayyy and vavvv! xP)


----------



## Astro0

Pandapool said:


> Gosh, your art work is amazing!! I need to order, once I figure out what I would actually want, though you have done a sketch of me before for practice xD
> 
> (also, xrayyy and vavvv! xP)



Woooooo! I was waiting for someone to mention then hehe!
Thank you! Ah i think i remember that haha ^^ i look forward to drawing something for you!


----------



## Astro0

my first attempt at pixel at as inspired by akidas 
(not even close to as cute but oh well) and also rlly small)


----------



## Astro0

Ahh cant sleep bump♡♥


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Astro0 said:


> Here it is! Your dogs are so cute, and so are you! I hope you like it



OH MY GOSH! IT IS BEAUTIFUL! I lovE IT SO MUCH! YOU ARE THE CUTIE!  GAHH!


----------



## starlark

*i'd love a kinda sketchy headshot of my oc/mayor ruffla ^^






is 700k like really really cheap of me? im not good with prices, tbt inflation is ridiculous*


----------



## Astro0

starlark said:


> *i'd love a kinda sketchy headshot of my oc/mayor ruffla ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is 700k like really really cheap of me? im not good with prices, tbt inflation is ridiculous*



nah that's okay! i'm not good with prices either so i'm happy to take whatever people want to pay or think they should pay!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Hey! I was just wondering if you could maybe do a teeny-tiny little edit to my water-colour mayor.
Could you possibly remove the eyelashes at the end? I will tip!


----------



## Astro0

The Hidden Owl said:


> Hey! I was just wondering if you could maybe do a teeny-tiny little edit to my water-colour mayor.
> Could you possibly remove the eyelashes at the end? I will tip!



Okay sure!

- - - Post Merge - - -






 I hope this is alright now!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Thank you! I will send payment now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

For the other watercolor


----------



## Astro0

The Hidden Owl said:


> Thank you! I will send payment now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> For the other watercolor



oh! did i do the right one?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Yes you did the right one, i'm just sending the payment for the other water color.


----------



## Astro0

The Hidden Owl said:


> Yes you did the right one, i'm just sending the payment for the other water color.



Okay awesome! Thank you very much!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hello again 
I would like a signature with the more refined style
My villagers are: Rudy, Rosie, Zucker, Marina, Walt, Diana, Kabuki, Mira, Zell, and skye
You can do the writing since it looks good
Would 10 mil be too low for a price?


----------



## Astro0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Hello again
> I would like a signature with the more refined style
> My villagers are: Rudy, Rosie, Zucker, Marina, Walt, Diana, Kabuki, Mira, Zell, and skye
> You can do the writing since it looks good
> Would 10 mil be too low for a price?



10 mil is perfect! I look forward to getting started ^^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Can you also put my mayor in it? You already drew him. Do I need to send the bells before you start working on it?


----------



## Astro0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Can you also put my mayor in it? You already drew him. Do I need to send the bells before you start working on it?



Sure thing! You can send them before or after, whenever you would like!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I can't send them now since it's already late but I can send them the next time I see you on


----------



## Astro0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I can't send them now since it's already late but I can send them the next time I see you on



not a problem! i'll catch you later!


----------



## Astro0

starlark said:


> ...








Here she is! I hope you like it


----------



## Astro0

woo been away for a bit bump!


----------



## Astro0

woo something i did inspired by something Ankha said to me- i love her too much!


----------



## starlark

Astro0 said:


> woo something i did inspired by something Ankha said to me- i love her too much!



oh wow! that's so cute! <3 good job sweetie!


----------



## Astro0

starlark said:


> oh wow! that's so cute! <3 good job sweetie!



ee thank you! <3


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Astro0 said:


> woo something i did inspired by something Ankha said to me- i love her too much!


Wow. That is amazing! She is so sassy and beautiful. Perfection!


----------



## Noodles_

Ankha looks so beautiful!! D:


----------



## Astro0

Ah thank you both so much!!


----------



## Astro0

Mm good mornin bump!


----------



## Pandapool

Hey, I finally figured out what to order! xD

So, I would like if you could do something like [This] Pose or similar but instead with My mayor with Stitches? (doesn't have to have a net or anything, just kind of like holding hands while walking)

Special requests about my mayor now  (My mayor pic will be below) Erm, if you could make it to where the hood actually looks like it is up with panda ears, and make the hair long? Kind of like my old avatar [here]

I would like if you could do water color, but pick whatever would be good you think with it.



Spoiler: Mayor reference







How would like 7-8 mil sound? I can go up if you need more  (Also, I kind of would like if it could be a square shape, so I may use it as an Icon )

Thank you again!


----------



## Zane

That painting of Ankha is beautiful  I love the shading on the skin and hair.


----------



## Astro0

Pandapool said:


> ...!



I just saw this! I'll definitely accept this- it sounds super cute! Once i've finished the other commission i'll get started right away ^^ and that price is perfect and i'll definitely do it in water colour  did you want it in animal crossing style or chibi style? just so it looks the way you want it to!


----------



## Aradai

Finally, I have made enough bells to pay for a commission! I hope it's enough though...
May I have a more refined sketch of my town! I finally got my town to _stay put._ Also, they look very cute!

Here's a ref of my mayor.

Also, my villagers are:
-Stinky
-Kid Cat
-Gayle
-Celia
-Olaf
-Bones
-Olivia
-Whitney
-Apollo

Would 500k work? I can go higher if you want.

Edit: Also, do you think it's possible to make it around...400x130 or 400x150? I can pay extra if needed. Thanks!


----------



## Astro0

Sparkanine said:


> Finally, I have made enough bells to pay for a commission! I hope it's enough though...
> May I have a more refined sketch of my town! I finally got my town to _stay put._ Also, they look very cute!
> 
> Here's a ref of my mayor.
> 
> Also, my villagers are:
> -Stinky
> -Kid Cat
> -Gayle
> -Celia
> -Olaf
> -Bones
> -Olivia
> -Whitney
> -Apollo
> 
> Would 500k work? I can go higher if you want.
> 
> Edit: Also, do you think it's possible to make it around...400x130 or 400x150? I can pay extra if needed. Thanks!



Sure thing! I'll add you to the list!

also just letting you know it might take me a little longer than the usual as i'm on a holiday atm but it shouldn't be too long!


----------



## Aradai

Astro0 said:


> Sure thing! I'll add you to the list!
> 
> also just letting you know it might take me a little longer than the usual as i'm on a holiday atm but it shouldn't be too long!



Ah, it's fine! Have fun on your holiday!


----------



## Sumemr

Holy crud ok must order dkalfnskd
i know you're on vacation and so it won't be right away but i don't mind bc this is gonna be a pretty big order LOL

could I get 3 separate full body's of my 3 OCs in portrait and/or watercolor style? like one oc in one style and then two in another style - unless you don't do watercolors in full body bc i didn't see any full body ones :> 
aaanddd can i also get 3 waist ups of my OCs as well? & one OC in portrait and two in watercolor. 
you can choose which one gets done in which style !! i have no pref :')

i'll pay you 15 mil in game bells (or more if i need to. i don't mind) and here is a link to my OCs. 
thank youuu <3


----------



## Astro0

Sumemr said:


> Holy crud ok must order dkalfnskd
> i know you're on vacation and so it won't be right away but i don't mind bc this is gonna be a pretty big order LOL
> 
> could I get 3 separate full body's of my 3 OCs in portrait and/or watercolor style? like one oc in one style and then two in another style - unless you don't do watercolors in full body bc i didn't see any full body ones :>
> aaanddd can i also get 3 waist ups of my OCs as well? & one OC in portrait and two in watercolor.
> you can choose which one gets done in which style !! i have no pref :')
> 
> i'll pay you 15 mil in game bells (or more if i need to. i don't mind) and here is a link to my OCs.
> thank youuu <3



Wooo quite the order! sure thing to all! sorry to be a pain but water colour and full body will cost a tad more aa is 18mil okay?
and do you have any preferred poses or personality traits for any of them? ^^


----------



## Sumemr

Astro0 said:


> Wooo quite the order! sure thing to all! sorry to be a pain but water colour and full body will cost a tad more aa is 18mil okay?
> and do you have any preferred poses or personality traits for any of them? ^^



18 mil is fine! <3
uhmm no preferred poses but there will be personality traits in their description in the link, if that's okay?


----------



## Astro0

Sumemr said:


> 18 mil is fine! <3
> uhmm no preferred poses but there will be personality traits in their description in the link, if that's okay?



sounds great to me! can't wait to get started


----------



## Pandapool

Astro0 said:


> I just saw this! I'll definitely accept this- it sounds super cute! Once i've finished the other commission i'll get started right away ^^ and that price is perfect and i'll definitely do it in water colour  did you want it in animal crossing style or chibi style? just so it looks the way you want it to!



I truthfully got no clue what looks like what, so you choose what you think is best! 

maybe like how the tumblr picture with the girl and Lolly is? I don't have any clue what style that is


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Ok so I really want to get something in that style you did of Ankha as a human!!! Simply Gorgeous!

This one. ^^

http://th00.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE..._is_the_new_black_by_astro0lauren-d7vilw0.jpg

I'd want it to be of my 3 mayors in that same style but in full body form with a background? 

How much would that cost? Do you accept TBT or in game bells only? Let me know the price for whatever payment you accept. ^^


----------



## Astro0

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> ...


Thank you! I'm really glad you like it ^^ 

For something of that style, its really more of an real money commission or a high tbt commission, especially with that number of characters and full body with back ground as well! its just not worth the time for low tbt or in game bells, i hope you understand! if you're still interested with tbt, just let me know what you offer, if interested in real money, pm me and if not i'm really sorry to turn you down!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Hmmm I could offer TBT but I'd need to know how much your expecting. I'm not loaded with TBT anymore but I'll see if I can afford what your asking. Would 750 be lowballing? XD


----------



## Astro0

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Hmmm I could offer TBT but I'd need to know how much your expecting. I'm not loaded with TBT anymore but I'll see if I can afford what your asking. Would 750 be lowballing? XD



you're probably looking at the 1000 to 1500+ tbt mark, just because the piece would be so big! obviously the more tbt the more effort i would put in to making it perfect


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I guess I can do 1000!! Would offer more but I'm almost out of TBT. ^^


----------



## Astro0

Pandapool said:


> ...



All done! I hope you like it!


----------



## Pandapool

Astro0 said:


> All done! I hope you like it!



ER MAH GOSH IT IS ADORABLE!!! GAHHH!

When would you like to be paid? :3


----------



## Astro0

Pandapool said:


> ER MAH GOSH IT IS ADORABLE!!! GAHHH!
> 
> When would you like to be paid? :3



whenever you're available! now is okay if you want ^^


----------



## Pandapool

Okie,now is great. Retail I assume?


----------



## Astro0

sure thing! i'll add you and set it up now


----------



## Pandapool

Okay, just say when you open :3


----------



## Astro0

open! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'll be afk for a bit so just go a head and do it if i dont reply! ^^


----------



## Twinrova

Hi! I really love the water colour Sylveon piece you did. <3
Can I request a Luxray drawn in the same style? Would 5mil suffice?


----------



## Astro0

Twinrova said:


> Hi! I really love the water colour Sylveon piece you did. <3
> Can I request a Luxray drawn in the same style? Would 5mil suffice?



Sure thing, that sounds great! i love luxray so much  would you like it looking like angry powerful or happy?


----------



## Twinrova

(yeah Luxray is my fav hehe)
Idk, I think Luxray's looks would suit a more powerful-looking expression. But do whatever you think looks best!
Do I pay now or after?


----------



## Astro0

Twinrova said:


> (yeah Luxray is my fav hehe)
> Idk, I think Luxray's looks would suit a more powerful-looking expression. But do whatever you think looks best!
> Do I pay now or after?



no i agree! i cant wait to do it ^^ you can pay me after if thats okay!


----------



## Twinrova

Great!! i look forward to it.


----------



## Astro0

Sparkanine said:


> !



Here it is! i hope its all okay for you and that you like it


----------



## Droogie

Would you possibly do this OC of mine? c:
clicky

I'm looking for a lot of different interpretations of her ^^
(There's important information below her picture!)

I would be willing to pay a lot :3


----------



## Astro0

Droogie said:


> Would you possibly do this OC of mine? c:
> clicky
> 
> I'm looking for a lot of different interpretations of her ^^
> (There's important information below her picture!)
> 
> I would be willing to pay a lot :3



WOW she's beautiful! i'd be honoured! what style were you looking for?


----------



## Droogie

Astro0 said:


> WOW she's beautiful! i'd be honoured! what style were you looking for?




I would love for you to choose whatever style you think fits her! I can pay as much as necessary c:


----------



## K a y K a y

Eeeeeep!! Hi again!! Ohh my gosh, I need more of your art xD If you would like to draw another OC for me in Style 2 I would be so stoked xD Aaaand pay you 200 TBT?? Is that to low? Anyways, yeah.. Lemme know what you think ^_^ 


Spoiler: Here's a ref if you would be interested <3








If you would like to know any minor details about her, feel free to check out a small description of her on my thread *here* ^_^ Her name is Sandy


----------



## Astro0

Zaidaa said:


> ...


OMG she's so cute!! that price is perfect and i'd be more than happy to! I can't wait she so floofy


----------



## K a y K a y

Astro0 said:


> OMG she's so cute!! that price is perfect and i'd be more than happy to! I can't wait she so floofy



Ahh! Yay!! xD I'll send you the TBT in the morning if that's cool with you? I can't wait to see it! <3


----------



## Astro0

Zaidaa said:


> Ahh! Yay!! xD I'll send you the TBT in the morning if that's cool with you? I can't wait to see it! <3



Sure thing! it will take me a while to get to your commission since i think i have about 8 lined up plus im on holidays BUT hopefullly it wont be too long!


----------



## K a y K a y

Astro0 said:


> Sure thing! it will take me a while to get to your commission since i think i have about 8 lined up plus im on holidays BUT hopefullly it wont be too long!



Alright ^_^ No rush at all! Enjoy your time being on holidays! <3


----------



## phantompony

oh my goodness your art is beautiful *o*

I would love a portrait of my mayor, if you can. c: Thank you 



Spoiler: Ref


----------



## Astro0

phantompony said:


> oh my goodness your art is beautiful *o*
> 
> I would love a portrait of my mayor, if you can. c: Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 63548



Ahh thank you very much! what style were you looking for? ^^


----------



## phantompony

Astro0 said:


> Ahh thank you very much! what style were you looking for? ^^



The 4th one please. A portrait.


----------



## Nix

You posted here on my art commission thread and I'd like to buy a piece from you. C: I love your watercolor style and would be willing to pay anywhere between 3-5mil. C:​


----------



## Droogie

Gosh I really hope you haven't started my request yet, because I've moved into my college dorm and just found out that my 3DS cannot connect to wifi here DX So I wouldn't be able to pay the bells I owe :c If you have started and are pretty far into the painting, I can try to schedule a time with you to pay (or pay by TBT) and go somewhere on campus that offers wifi I can connect to. I'm so sorry!!


----------



## Astro0

Nix said:


> You posted here on my art commission thread and I'd like to buy a piece from you. C: I love your watercolor style and would be willing to pay anywhere between 3-5mil. C:​



That sounds perfect! I've added you to the list!



Droogie said:


> Gosh I really hope you haven't started my request yet, because I've moved into my college dorm and just found out that my 3DS cannot connect to wifi here DX So I wouldn't be able to pay the bells I owe :c If you have started and are pretty far into the painting, I can try to schedule a time with you to pay (or pay by TBT) and go somewhere on campus that offers wifi I can connect to. I'm so sorry!!



I haven't started your request yet, i'm a little behind at the mo, sorry! Did you want to cancel that commission or no? ^^


----------



## Droogie

Astro0 said:


> I haven't started your request yet, i'm a little behind at the mo, sorry! Did you want to cancel that commission or no? ^^



I'd like to cancel, thank you anyway though!


----------



## Astro0

Twinrova said:


> Hi! I really love the water colour Sylveon piece you did. <3
> Can I request a Luxray drawn in the same style? Would 5mil suffice?



Here's luxray! I reall enjoyed this one, as much as i love drawing people a little change is always a lot of fun! plus luxray is awesome hehe i hope you like it!






- - - Post Merge - - -



Droogie said:


> I'd like to cancel, thank you anyway though!



Thats okay, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Stepheroo

hnnnng i wanna request but the struggle hnnng i already owe ppl $$$ lmfao


----------



## Astro0

Stepheroo said:


> hnnnng i wanna request but the struggle hnnng i already owe ppl $$$ lmfao



i know that feel man, i know that feel so hard haha


----------



## Astro0

Zaidaa said:


> ...



Still cant get over how cute Sandy is, I hope I did her some justice! ^^


----------



## K a y K a y

Astro0 said:


> Still cant get over how cute Sandy is, I hope I did her some justice! ^^



Aaaaaaaaah!!! Beautiful!!!! Thank you soooo much!! She looks amazing!!! You are just so wonderful.. I want to hug you! <3 xD


----------



## Astro0

Zaidaa said:


> Aaaaaaaaah!!! Beautiful!!!! Thank you soooo much!! She looks amazing!!! You are just so wonderful.. I want to hug you! <3 xD



Eee thank you! I'm so glad you like it!! Internet hugs  <3


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Hey!
I have a possible commission.
How much would it cost in TBT for detailed, water color piece like the following:
The scene is at the train station. Annalise is on the train moving away and my mayor is standing waving goodbye. My mayor and Annalise are sad and waving goodbye, Maybe even a tear in his eye? I would the perspective to be from inside the train. If you want more details, just ask me!

Also, how much would you want in TBT for a piece like the Ankha piece of Fuchsia and Bruce holding hands or something like that? Nothing nsfw, just you know, cute.


----------



## Astro0

The Hidden Owl said:


> Hey!



Aw I love both those ideas! So cute! For the water colour one, probably some where around 400-600tbt, and for the fuchsia and bruce one probably like 1200tbt?? These probably seem steep and im sorry they are, they just take a lot longer than the other commissions I do! I hope you understand!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Astro0 said:


> Aw I love both those ideas! So cute! For the water colour one, probably some where around 400-600tbt, and for the fuchsia and bruce one probably like 1200tbt?? These probably seem steep and im sorry they are, they just take a lot longer than the other commissions I do! I hope you understand!


Ok, i think i'll take you up for the first one!
Could i pay 300 TBT and 4 million in game bells? I can pay the ig bells now.


----------



## Astro0

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ok, i think i'll take you up for the first one!
> Could i pay 300 TBT and 4 million in game bells? I can pay the ig bells now.



Sure thing! Sounds great  do you prefer drop or retail method?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I prefer drop, but either way is ok.


----------



## Astro0

Ok added! Ready once you add me ^^


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I added you! My town or yours?


----------



## Astro0

Mine please! Gates are open


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Coming!


----------



## JayTrain

Hello, I was wondering if I could get some art. I would like style number 7. How much would that cost? Also here are some refs.



Spoiler: Refs


----------



## Twinrova

Astro0 said:


> Here's luxray! I reall enjoyed this one, as much as i love drawing people a little change is always a lot of fun! plus luxray is awesome hehe i hope you like it!



WOW! I love it <3. I just love how proud he looks. This is awesome, thank you!!! 
Message me and we can work out a time for payment!

Thank you so much again.


----------



## Astro0

RJtheACPlayer said:


> ...



Hiya! Sure thing, I'd love to draw something for you! For water colour people generally pay 200tbt or 3-5mil bells! 



Twinrova said:


> WOW! I love it <3. I just love how proud he looks. This is awesome, thank you!!!
> Message me and we can work out a time for payment!
> 
> Thank you so much again.



Ahh I'm so glad! No thank you  Sure thing


----------



## JayTrain

Astro0 said:


> Hiya! Sure thing, I'd love to draw something for you! For water colour people generally pay 200tbt or 3-5mil bells!



Ok then, I am poor so how about I mix 1 million w/ 100 TBT= 3.5 Million to 5 million Depending on your conversion rate.


----------



## Astro0

phantompony said:


> ...



Here's your mayor! I hope you like it ^^






- - - Post Merge - - -



RJtheACPlayer said:


> Ok then, I am poor so how about I mix 1 million w/ 100 TBT= 3.5 Million to 5 million Depending on your conversion rate.



Just the 100tbt should be fine, don't worry about the 1 mil!


----------



## Jollian

gggg your art gives me life, I'm gonna have to request sometime later!! <3


----------



## Astro0

Jollian said:


> gggg your art gives me life, I'm gonna have to request sometime later!! <3



Ahh bless you! I look forward to it ^^


----------



## phantompony

Astro0 said:


> Here's your mayor! I hope you like it ^^



Ahhh! Thank you so much! She looks beautiful!


----------



## Astro0

Nix said:


> ...



here's your water colour mayor! i love both outfits but i love blue hair too much to go past it! haha i hope you like it!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

How has no one rated this thread?


----------



## Astro0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> How has no one rated this thread?



Ah i thought people had! thats awkward haha


----------



## f11

Uhh portrait style please. Here's my ref.




I can offer 7mil?


----------



## Astro0

C r y s t a l said:


> Uhh portrait style please. Here's my ref.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can offer 7mil?



7 mil is perfect! added to the list- i cant wait to get started! ^^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

No worries I rated it


----------



## Astro0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> No worries I rated it



Thankssss ^^


----------



## Astro0

RJtheACPlayer said:


> ...



I hope you like it! The leaf is the best accessory ever i love it so much


----------



## JayTrain

Thank you so much!!!! Sending payment your way


----------



## Astro0

The Hidden Owl said:


> ...



Here it is! this was a bit of a challenge but i enjoyed it! I hope you like it!!


----------



## Hyoshido

I need to commission you again BUT pay this time o3o;


----------



## mashedpotaties

Very nice art.


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> I need to commission you again BUT pay this time o3o;



Haha I look forward to it!

And thank you mashedpotaties!


----------



## Hyoshido

Heh :'D I'll go find something for you to do first, dunno what I'd exactly want drawn specifically, I'd go and make multiple ones but I don't wanna overwork you!

I'll probably post again or edit this message when I've come up with something!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Astro0 said:


> Here it is! this was a bit of a challenge but i enjoyed it! I hope you like it!!



...

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TYSM!!!!!! I LOVE YOU!!! This is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Hyoshido

Because I'm lazy



Spoiler: Pretty much what I'd like drawn



*-Gohan (Just before the Cell games)*
_Favorite character from Dragon Ball Z and there isn't enough Fan-art of Gohan in this outfit so let's give it a try here shall we?_


Spoiler: More details of his costume














_*I'd prefer him to be Super Saiyan 1 but you can do Normal or if you wish to try, Super Saiyan 2 aswell.*_


Bold Italic Text in the spoiler will take you to a reference image.

Specific Pose, Style and payment is up to you (To give you your Artistic freedom) Although I can straight up offer 300 TBT

Although if you could keep it as close as possible to Akira Toriyama's style, I can pay a little extra c:


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Because I'm lazy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pretty much what I'd like drawn
> 
> 
> 
> *-Gohan (Just before the Cell games)*
> _Favorite character from Dragon Ball Z and there isn't enough Fan-art of Gohan in this outfit so let's give it a try here shall we?_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More details of his costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I'd prefer him to be Super Saiyan 1 but you can do Normal or if you wish to try, Super Saiyan 2 aswell.*_
> 
> 
> Bold Italic Text in the spoiler will take you to a reference image.
> 
> Specific Pose, Style and payment is up to you (To give you your Artistic freedom) Although I can straight up offer 300 TBT
> 
> Although if you could keep it as close as possible to Akira Toriyama's style, I can pay a little extra c:



Sorry for the late reply! I'll gladly accept ^^ Added you to the list!


----------



## Astro0

First two of sumemr's commissions!


----------



## Astro0

Third waist up of Sumemr's OC!


----------



## Astro0

C r y s t a l said:


> ...



Your mayor is super cute, i enjoyed this one! I hope you like it ^^


----------



## f11

It looks so great! I posted something on your vms...


----------



## Astro0

hoooly wow i love emofuriiiiiii
might open gif animations up for commission if people are interested (tbt only) send me a pm if you want one now and i'll see what i can do!


----------



## Shirohibiki

astro
can i pls commission you to finish that comic you drew for me
i pay you 45345345 bells
PLS........ i have a mighty need


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> astro
> can i pls commission you to finish that comic you drew for me
> i pay you 45345345 bells
> PLS........ i have a mighty need



omg shiro bby i will finish it for you free of charge i was going to anyway hehe i'll do it tomorrow!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> omg shiro bby i will finish it for you free of charge i was going to anyway hehe i'll do it tomorrow!



SOBS IF UR SURE... ;a; im glad to pay you tho bb


----------



## Astro0

aaa who didnt rate me well? 4 stars  i want people to let me know if they're not happy with me!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> SOBS IF UR SURE... ;a; im glad to pay you tho bb



nope nope nope for freebies!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> aaa who didnt rate me well? 4 stars  i want people to let me know if they're not happy with me!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> nope nope nope for freebies!



Dx fiiiine /lays on
also afaik the rating system is disabled so it must be old?


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> Dx fiiiine /lays on
> also afaik the rating system is disabled so it must be old?



D: oh no, even still, i wonder who it is, i hope i didnt make them mad or something!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> D: oh no, even still, i wonder who it is, i hope i didnt make them mad or something!



shhhh <3 youre perf


----------



## jessicat_197

Hello~
Love your art! May I get a portrait if you're not swamped please?
ref: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?219756-Please-draw-my-new-mayor!
it explains why image isn't great quality c: 
thanks in advance!<3


----------



## Astro0

jessicat_197 said:


> Hello~
> Love your art! May I get a portrait if you're not swamped please?
> ref: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?219756-Please-draw-my-new-mayor!
> it explains why image isn't great quality c:
> thanks in advance!<3



Hiya! Sure thing, id love to! How much were you looking to pay? ^^


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> ...



Woo all done! i hope you like it, ive never drawn this sorta style before, so i hope its okay! i really liked how he looked with his mouth open idk!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Another amazing job by Astro0! *sigh* if I had another commission to work on right now...


----------



## Astro0

The Hidden Owl said:


> Another amazing job by Astro0! *sigh* if I had another commission to work on right now...



Aw thank you so much!! Your art is soo cute, i love the 'different' style ^_^


----------



## emmatheweirdo

*These are all oh-so adorable! I would love some art done of my OC c:



Spoiler












Those full body portraits are gorgeous ;w; Could I have one like those? Except you can cut it off just past the skirt if you want.

How much would that be? In game bells would be my payment option :3*​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yes and I'm working on some more detailed personality traits for her as we speak! But for the pose, I'll leave it up to you c: I'll edit this and put her personality here so you can work with that :3


----------



## Astro0

emmatheweirdo said:


> *These are all oh-so adorable! I would love some art done of my OC c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those full body portraits are gorgeous ;w; Could I have one like those? Except you can cut it off just past the skirt if you want.
> 
> How much would that be? In game bells would be my payment option :3*​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh yes and I'm working on some more detailed personality traits for her as we speak! But for the pose, I'll leave it up to you c: I'll edit this and put her personality here so you can work with that :3



Awesome! Your OC looks sweet as  I'd love to draw her! For IGB that would be around 3-5mil, is that alright? i can go cheaper if you cant afford it ^^ I'll start on it tomorrow if its all okay!


----------



## Astro0

Mmmbump


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Astro0 said:


> Awesome! Your OC looks sweet as  I'd love to draw her! For IGB that would be around 3-5mil, is that alright? i can go cheaper if you cant afford it ^^ I'll start on it tomorrow if its all okay!



That's fine with me c: If it was TBT how much would it be? o:


----------



## Astro0

emmatheweirdo said:


> That's fine with me c: If it was TBT how much would it be? o:



It would be 1-200tbt ^^


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Astro0 said:


> It would be 1-200tbt ^^



Can we do 4.5 million in game bells? c:


----------



## Astro0

emmatheweirdo said:


> Can we do 4.5 million in game bells? c:



Sounds perfect! I cant wait to get started!


----------



## Katelyn

Do you need a reference? :O Or could I just describe something with a lot of detail??


----------



## Astro0

katiegurl1223 said:


> Do you need a reference? :O Or could I just describe something with a lot of detail??



If you describe something in detail I can definitely do that! Id just send you a wip for you to look over ^^


----------



## Katelyn

Astro0 said:


> If you describe something in detail I can definitely do that! Id just send you a wip for you to look over ^^



Yay! One more question, do you do animals? And are you accepting requests at the moment? :3

EDIT: Can I requests more than one?


----------



## Astro0

katiegurl1223 said:


> Yay! One more question, do you do animals? And are you accepting requests at the moment? :3
> 
> EDIT: Can I requests more than one?



I sure do animals! and you can commission me for more than one! but this is a commission shop, not a request shop, so you do have to pay, is that okay?


----------



## Katelyn

Astro0 said:


> I sure do animals! and you can commission me for more than one! but this is a commission shop, not a request shop, so you do have to pay, is that okay?



Yes that's fine :3 well here are the descriptions(from my other post):

*Another OC animal is something I don't have a picture for. I am looking for someone to draw me a hybrid of a Snow leopard and a Dragon. I was hoping for him to be one of those mysterious animals that people talk about in myths but is never seen. He needs to have a darker aura about him. He is also the type to just lurk in the shadows, afraid to reveal himself to the world. :3​*
*My last OC animal is a mixture of a Cat and Mermaid. I also don't have a picture for this. I would love for her to have the head and top paws of a cat but the lower half of a fish. I would like her to have a calico type pattern with consisting of Sky Blue, Light Pink, and Lavender. I imagine her to be a Princess and quite little. I also want her to be sort of snooty towards people who don't agree with her. I hope this is enough detail to help!​*
Is this enough detail? Also, how much do you charge?


----------



## Astro0

katiegurl1223 said:


> Yes that's fine :3 well here are the descriptions(from my other post):
> 
> *Another OC animal is something I don't have a picture for. I am looking for someone to draw me a hybrid of a Snow leopard and a Dragon. I was hoping for him to be one of those mysterious animals that people talk about in myths but is never seen. He needs to have a darker aura about him. He is also the type to just lurk in the shadows, afraid to reveal himself to the world. :3​*
> *My last OC animal is a mixture of a Cat and Mermaid. I also don't have a picture for this. I would love for her to have the head and top paws of a cat but the lower half of a fish. I would like her to have a calico type pattern with consisting of Sky Blue, Light Pink, and Lavender. I imagine her to be a Princess and quite little. I also want her to be sort of snooty towards people who don't agree with her. I hope this is enough detail to help!​*
> Is this enough detail? Also, how much do you charge?



Awesome! For the snow leopard/dragon OC (both creatures i love very much!) did you want a fusion of them or did you want it to be like the cat mermaid where the two parts of the creature are clearly seen and identified? sorry if that didnt make any sense haha!
as for pricing it depends what style you want and what you want to pay with! Have a look around my styles section on the first post, but you probably want a portrait (would be full body as they are animals) which ranges from 3-5mil each piece  it just depends what you want to pay!


----------



## Katelyn

Astro0 said:


> Awesome! For the snow leopard/dragon OC (both creatures i love very much!) did you want a fusion of them or did you want it to be like the cat mermaid where the two parts of the creature are clearly seen and identified? sorry if that didnt make any sense haha!
> as for pricing it depends what style you want and what you want to pay with! Have a look around my styles section on the first post, but you probably want a portrait (would be full body as they are animals) which ranges from 3-5mil each piece  it just depends what you want to pay!



I would like the Snow leopard-dragon hybrid to be a fusion, I pretty much want it to be a snow leopard with wings and possibly some dragon-like features such as bigger sharper teeth and bigger claws. Also I would like it to keep the colors of a snow leopard and I would like it to be furry x3, not scaly like a dragon :3.

I agree with the portrait, it would definitely be the best styles for these. And would 200 tbt per picture be enough?


----------



## pengutango

I dunno if you know, but the newest style you have up, the emofuri, the image URL isn't working so I can't see it. D: Your art's neat. Might order something at some point, whenever I figure out what I want... and if you have slots open.


----------



## Astro0

katiegurl1223 said:


> I would like the Snow leopard-dragon hybrid to be a fusion, I pretty much want it to be a snow leopard with wings and possibly some dragon-like features such as bigger sharper teeth and bigger claws. Also I would like it to keep the colors of a snow leopard and I would like it to be furry x3, not scaly like a dragon :3.
> 
> I agree with the portrait, it would definitely be the best styles for these. And would 200 tbt per picture be enough?



Sounds perfect! I'll send you sketches for you to approve before i finish the whole pieces 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> I dunno if you know, but the newest style you have up, the emofuri, the image URL isn't working so I can't see it. D: Your art's neat. Might order something at some point, whenever I figure out what I want... and if you have slots open.



Ah thank you very much! it was working for me before but i'll fix that! I look forward to it ^^ i dont have slots here, so i'm always open!


----------



## Katelyn

Astro0 said:


> Sounds perfect! I'll send you sketches for you to approve before i finish the whole pieces
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ah thank you very much! it was working for me before but i'll fix that! I look forward to it ^^ i dont have slots here, so i'm always open!



Yay! I'm excited to see the outcome! Can I pay after? :3


----------



## Astro0

katiegurl1223 said:


> Yay! I'm excited to see the outcome! Can I pay after? :3



of course! i'm happy to receive payment whenever you're comfortable 


Also the emofuri gif should be working now, sorry for that!


----------



## Cudon

Would you be willing to make a sleeping emofuri of my mayor? I don't have any tbt bells to offer atm so it'd have to be bells. Also by any chance could the mayor look more ac:ish? Like a triangle nose and such.


----------



## Astro0

Dinomates said:


> Would you be willing to make a sleeping emofuri of my mayor? I don't have any tbt bells to offer atm so it'd have to be bells. Also by any chance could the mayor look more ac:ish? Like a triangle nose and such.



Ah i'm sorry i dont have a sleeping sample for emofuri, most of mine as smiling, talking, looking excited etc, and i'm not good enough/can't read japanese haha to be able to animate a new sample, sorry! i'm also only taking tbt for emofuris D: sorry!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Astro0 said:


> Sounds perfect! I cant wait to get started!



Should we do payment after you finish or before you start? c:


----------



## Astro0

emmatheweirdo said:


> Should we do payment after you finish or before you start? c:



When ever you feel comfortable! Im out at the moment, but just let me know when you would like to!


----------



## Astro0

Bumpin for the night crowd


----------



## Astro0

emmatheweirdo said:


> ...



I love your OC, so cute~ i hope you like that


----------



## Mercedes

Hey could you do a style two of


----------



## Astro0

Luckypinch said:


> Hey could you do a style two of View attachment 66301



Sure! how much were you looking to pay?


----------



## Astro0

Bleeh cant sleep


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Hey... Bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

Did you decide not to do emufori?


----------



## Astro0

The Hidden Owl said:


> Hey... Bump
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Did you decide not to do emufori?



Ah someone told me youre not allowed to profit ffom emofuri,  and as much as I didnt think it would count, im not doing them just in case! I might be doing some freeboes though, so look out for that if you want one ^_^


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Hmm... well I will definitely be looking out for them! They are soooo good


----------



## Mercedes

Astro0 said:


> Sure! how much were you looking to pay?



50 TBT


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Astro0 said:


> I love your OC, so cute~ i hope you like that



Ahhhhhh omg <3 My bby *squeals loudly* Ughhh tysm ;w; She's perfect 

I'm about to start class, but I will be home around 7pm EST. Will you be available for payment then? :3


----------



## Stepheroo

*cough* make sure people aren't lowballing your art for complicated pieces, bbyLauren *cough*


----------



## Astro0

Luckypinch said:


> 50 TBT



Sorry thats a bit low for me, Im looking for about 100-150tbt for those ones!



emmatheweirdo said:


> Ahhhhhh omg <3 My bby *squeals loudly* Ughhh tysm ;w; She's perfect
> 
> I'm about to start class, but I will be home around 7pm EST. Will you be available for payment then? :3



Ahh I just got online, and I think I missed you! Im glad you like it!! 



Stepheroo said:


> *cough* make sure people aren't lowballing your art for complicated pieces, bbyLauren *cough*



Ty for looking out for me, its happened before -___-


----------



## Katelyn

I'm curious...once your done with my current drawings would I be able to request more? x3


----------



## Astro0

katiegurl1223 said:


> I'm curious...once your done with my current drawings would I be able to request more? x3



Of course! You can request as many as you like ^_^


----------



## Katelyn

Hurray x3 I might have like 5 more .-. Lol I'll just need to get some More TBT first x3


----------



## Astro0

katiegurl1223 said:


> ...



here's your little mermaid kitty! i hope you like this one 




your other one will be done soon!


----------



## Astro0

katiegurl1223 said:


> ...



and here's your pretty snow leopard dragon! i reaaaally loved this OC, i hope you like my interpretation of its design!


----------



## Mercedes

Ok then can I get a Secty with 



Spoiler: Refs smh.



 http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...XpYFA&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0CCUQMygBMAE [/spoiler

For like 100-200 TBT if not you can just so the first one.


----------



## Stepheroo

Astro0 said:


> Ty for looking out for me, its happened before -___-



Girl, npnp. It's usually, like, the same handful of people that do it anyway. >n>


----------



## Astro0

Luckypinch said:


> Ok then can I get a Secty with
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Refs smh.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66476View attachment 66477View attachment 66478 http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...XpYFA&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0CCUQMygBMAE [/spoiler
> 
> For like 100-200 TBT if not you can just so the first one.





Spoiler: Refs smh.



Are you looking to get three characters? i'd be looking for a bit more than that, probably 400tbt, sorry!


----------



## Mercedes

Stepheroo said:


> Girl, npnp. It's usually, like, the same handful of people that do it anyway. >n>



I am sorry I just am bad at offers


----------



## Astro0

Luckypinch said:


> I am sorry I just am bad at offers



that's okay! i understand its a little out of people's price range


----------



## Hyoshido

Ayy mang, How much would you want to draw Captain Toad or another Toad in a Kimono in a similar pose to this?


Spoiler: Click me for mass destruction












If you'd want TBT, I have to spam post and get more! ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Katelyn

Astro0 said:


> here's your little mermaid kitty! i hope you like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your other one will be done soon!



Ahhhh OMG they are AMAZING!! I would be freaking out right now but I'm at school xD Thank you so much! I will send the payment as soon as I get home!!


----------



## Mercedes

Astro0 said:


> Are you looking to get three characters? i'd be looking for a bit more than that, probably 400tbt, sorry!


How much for two carters?


----------



## Stepheroo

Luckypinch said:


> How much for three carters?









			
				Astro0 said:
			
		

> *probably 400tbt, sorry!*



*^^^*​


----------



## Mercedes

Stepheroo said:


> *^^^*​



I had three listed. <_< So can I just get to for 150 in #1?? Is this to little?


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Ayy mang, How much would you want to draw Captain Toad or another Toad in a Kimono in a similar pose to this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click me for mass destruction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd want TBT, I have to spam post and get more! ?\_(ツ)_/?



150tbt or 4 mil bells, your pick! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> I had three listed. <_< So can I just get to for 150 in #1?? Is this to little?



150tbt for the one character is perfect!


----------



## Katelyn

Hey...If I request something else could I pay with IG bells?


----------



## Astro0

katiegurl1223 said:


> Hey...If I request something else could I pay with IG bells?



Sure thing! ^^


----------



## Katelyn

Astro0 said:


> Sure thing! ^^



*Hurray! How much would it cost for these two?*



Spoiler: Amphitrite



​





Spoiler: Archemedes



​


----------



## Astro0

6-7mil all together? Somewhere around there? C:


----------



## Katelyn

Astro0 said:


> 6-7mil all together? Somewhere around there? C:



Ok! Sounds good x3


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro0 said:


> 150tbt or 4 mil bells, your pick! ^^


Radical, I'll get workin' on them bells then!


----------



## Mercedes

Astro0 said:


> 150tbt or 4 mil bells, your pick! ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 150tbt for the one character is perfect!



Ok!


----------



## MC4pros

Could I request three OCs, please? 


Spoiler: refs






 Could the two human OCs be standing next to each other, please? If you need a good description, it right here. If you draw the bunny and my mayor together, I'll pay extra for that! I'd prefer the sketchy style for the OCs and watercolor style for the animal OC. How's 75 TBTB per character? Thank you! <3


----------



## Astro0

Sorry to everyone for being MIA over the past few days, but i'm back, I'll probably be starting on your pieces tomorrow night, I'll get them to you ASAP!



MC4pros said:


> Could I request three OCs, please?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: refs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66811View attachment 66812View attachment 66813
> 
> 
> Could the two human OCs be standing next to each other, please? If you need a good description, it right here. If you draw the bunny and my mayor together, I'll pay extra for that! I'd prefer the sketchy style for the OCs and watercolor style for the animal OC. How's 75 TBTB per character? Thank you! <3



For 75tbt in sketchy style for the two people i would only be comfortable doing busts, and not full bodies, is this okay? and for the bunny and the mayor (so cute by the way omg!) is 175tbt all together okay? so it would be 325tbt all up? let me know if this is okay! Sorry again for the late reply!


----------



## MC4pros

Astro0 said:


> Sorry to everyone for being MIA over the past few days, but i'm back, I'll probably be starting on your pieces tomorrow night, I'll get them to you ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> For 75tbt in sketchy style for the two people i would only be comfortable doing busts, and not full bodies, is this okay? and for the bunny and the mayor (so cute by the way omg!) is 175tbt all together okay? so it would be 325tbt all up? let me know if this is okay! Sorry again for the late reply!



325 TBTB is good!  Thank you! <3


----------



## Astro0

MC4pros said:


> 325 TBTB is good!  Thank you! <3



Perfect, thank you very much! ^_^ <3


----------



## Steve Works

Very cool looking art, mate!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

I absolutely love your artwork >w< I'd love to commission you. I couldn't see anything about slots on the first page but I'd thought I'd ask


----------



## Astro0

Steve Works said:


> Very cool looking art, mate!



Thanks a lot! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



rayquaza128 said:


> I absolutely love your artwork >w< I'd love to commission you. I couldn't see anything about slots on the first page but I'd thought I'd ask



Ah I shouls put something explaining that on the first page! I dont have slots! I just add you onto the list, it generally only takes a few days for me to get around to the end of the list ^^


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Have I paid you yet? I've been busy so I've forgotten ;w; Sooo sorry!


----------



## Astro0

katiegurl1223 said:


> ...



here are your two dragons! i hope you like them, i love drawing dragons hehe ^^


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> ...



Here's your little cutie toad guy! ty for prepaying, you are awesome! ^_^


----------



## Astro0

Luckypinch said:


> ...



here's your cutie! i loved the details, i hope you like this ^^


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

Astro0 said:


> Ah I shouls put something explaining that on the first page! I dont have slots! I just add you onto the list, it generally only takes a few days for me to get around to the end of the list ^^



Awesome 
Can you draw mine and my girlfriend's animal crossing fursonas sitting down together romantically? Mine is the kangaroo and my girlfriend's is the red panda. I can pay 500tbt for them :3

Here is some refs: http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/acnlgeorgeyookey3hiq.png
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/dscopy.png
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/acnlyookey3hiq.png
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/rayquaza.png
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/iDkyYN9.png


----------



## Astro0

rayquaza128 said:


> Awesome
> Can you draw mine and my girlfriend's animal crossing fursonas sitting down together romantically? Mine is the kangaroo and my girlfriend's is the red panda. I can pay 500tbt for them :3
> 
> Here is some refs: http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/acnlgeorgeyookey3hiq.png
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/dscopy.png
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/acnlyookey3hiq.png
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/rayquaza.png
> http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/iDkyYN9.png



Super cute! sure thing! was that just in portrait style? i'd do them full bodies  that price is perfect as well ^^


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

Astro0 said:


> Super cute! sure thing! was that just in portrait style? i'd do them full bodies  that price is perfect as well ^^



Yay! Full bodies please :3


----------



## Astro0

new gif i made and want to show off


----------



## Katelyn

Astro0 said:


> here are your two dragons! i hope you like them, i love drawing dragons hehe ^^



OMG...These are freaking awesome xD How much did you want again? I totally forgot .-.


----------



## Aradai

Astro0 said:


> new gif i made and want to show off



Woah, Astro0, that looks epic! 
also is tlok a good show? Looks hella interesting.


----------



## M O L K O

Are there any slots open for artwork? I'd love to commission a piece


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro0 said:


> Here's your little cutie toad guy! ty for prepaying, you are awesome! ^_^


Ayy lmao, that's aceee c:


----------



## Jaebeommie

I would like to commission you too! Are you open? c:


----------



## g u m m i

I was wondering what drawing tablet model you used. Hopefuly one with a screen, b/c i am searching tbt to decide which ones to buy.
Also, is the watercolo(u)ring digital or traditonal.
Any tips for watercoloring? I suck... Really want a watercolor but not sure if i have enough money or what i want drawn, lol. -.-;


----------



## Astro0

katiegurl1223 said:


> OMG...These are freaking awesome xD How much did you want again? I totally forgot .-.



Its was 6-7mil bells or the equivalent of tbt if thats easier! I'm so glad you like them!



Sparkanine said:


> Woah, Astro0, that looks epic!
> also is tlok a good show? Looks hella interesting.



meep thank you! i personally think atla is better than lok, the first season of tlok is meh but it gets better from there! it has back story about the avatar as well, which i really enjoyed!



Zoraluv said:


> Are there any slots open for artwork? I'd love to commission a piece





Jaebeommie said:


> I would like to commission you too! Are you open? c:



They sure are, i dont have slots here haha! I'd love to draw you both something 



FuzzyBengal247 said:


> I was wondering what drawing tablet model you used. Hopefuly one with a screen, b/c i am searching tbt to decide which ones to buy.
> Also, is the watercolo(u)ring digital or traditonal.
> Any tips for watercoloring? I suck... Really want a watercolor but not sure if i have enough money or what i want drawn, lol. -.-;



Ah i dont use one with a screen (i'm waaaay too poor for that, as much as i would like one!) i use the wacom bamboo tablet, i would recommend anything from wacom, and i'm sure their screen tablets are amaaaazing, as pricey as they are!
My watercolouring is digital, i suck at traditional watercolour so i tried it out digitally instead!
PM me if you still want some tips, i'd be happy to give them! haha well a water colour portrait is usually 200tbt ish? depends what you want done ^^


----------



## Aradai

Astro0 said:


> meep thank you! i personally think atla is better than lok, the first season of tlok is meh but it gets better from there! it has back story about the avatar as well, which i really enjoyed!


Ooh, ill probably start from there i guess. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Astro0

MC4pros said:


> C...



Here are your two pieces! i hope you like them ^^ your little bunny guy is so cute, but the ref was small, i hope i did okay!


----------



## MC4pros

OMG SOOOO CUUUTEE!!! THANK YOU! <3


----------



## Astro0

http://astro0art.tumblr.com/post/97373947310/free-sketches

YOU HAVE A TUMBLR? YOU WANT A FREE SKETCH? all you have to do is follow my art blog and reblog this post to get one!!


----------



## Astro0

rayquaza128 said:


> ...



Cutest fursonas ever! i made you guys super snuggly, i hope you like it!


----------



## Astro0

bumps!


----------



## Hyoshido

Ayy, Mario in his Hawaiian Shirt getup from Super Mario Sunshine? .3.
150 TBT again I'd assume? .o. (Whatever style you'd find more suitable ._.)

Thing is, there's barely any references I can even supply ._.

But I guess if you want a specific pose, I guess something similar to this with the Sunglasses covering his eyes or similar to how this artist has done it Click me!

Ooooh, Also if you could, Make it so he's holding a Cocktail? (drink) >w<


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Ayy, Mario in his Hawaiian Shirt getup from Super Mario Sunshine? .3.
> 150 TBT again I'd assume? .o. (Whatever style you'd find more suitable ._.)
> 
> Thing is, there's barely any references I can even supply ._.
> 
> But I guess if you want a specific pose, I guess something similar to this with the Sunglasses covering his eyes or similar to how this artist has done it Click me!
> 
> Ooooh, Also if you could, Make it so he's holding a Cocktail? (drink) >w<



Sure thing, sounds good! Ill try and hunt some down


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> ...



Here you go! I hope you like it o0o another character i've never drawn so i hope i captured him like you wanted!






- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?225892-Art-Auction!&p=3852416#post3852416 Check out my art auction! ^^


----------



## Hyoshido

Ayy that's awesome! c:


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Ayy that's awesome! c:



I'm glad you like it ^0^!


----------



## Astro0

Lazy afternoon bump
(Go the power tonight!!)


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I love your art. <3 I'll definitely order from you eventually. 
Do you happen to take commissions for signatures or avatars?


----------



## Astro0

ADanishMuffin said:


> I love your art. <3 I'll definitely order from you eventually.
> Do you happen to take commissions for signatures or avatars?



I do but i dont do GFX stuff if thats what you're looking for! i did my own signature ^^


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Yeah, I meant like that. I might commission you in the future.


----------



## Astro0

ADanishMuffin said:


> Yeah, I meant like that. I might commission you in the future.



I look forward to it


----------



## Astro0

Mmm morning everyone!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I've decided I want to commission you. 

Could you make kind of like a signature, with my dreamies there? (they're in my current signature, but please replace Lucky with Erik. I just got him and I love him, and I think if I kept him and still got Lucky, 3 lazies would be too much) I'd like for them to just seem like they're playing. Also please try to make it cute!

Please make the dimensions around as big as yours? Just please make it within the signature limits.

I'd also like it to be in style 2.

I could offer around 80-120 BTB.

Also, what do you mean by type of shading?


----------



## Astro0

ADanishMuffin said:


> I've decided I want to commission you.
> 
> Could you make kind of like a signature, with my dreamies there? (they're in my current signature, but please replace Lucky with Erik. I just got him and I love him, and I think if I kept him and still got Lucky, 3 lazies would be too much) I'd like for them to just seem like they're playing. Also please try to make it cute!
> 
> Please make the dimensions around as big as yours? Just please make it within the signature limits.
> 
> I'd also like it to be in style 2.
> 
> I could offer around 80-120 BTB.
> 
> Also, what do you mean by type of shading?



By type of shading I mean cell shading (solid shading, like in cartoons) or soft shading, more life like, i guess! I'd happily do that for you, but i'd be looking for a bit more tbt, just because there are so many characters! so 350-450tbt would be what i'm thinking, sorry!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Astro0 said:


> By type of shading I mean cell shading (solid shading, like in cartoons) or soft shading, more life like, i guess! I'd happily do that for you, but i'd be looking for a bit more tbt, just because there are so many characters! so 350-450tbt would be what i'm thinking, sorry!



Oh, okay, thanks! I can't afford that right now, but I'll definitely commission you in the future when I have enough BTB.


----------



## Astro0

ADanishMuffin said:


> Oh, okay, thanks! I can't afford that right now, but I'll definitely commission you in the future when I have enough BTB.



Ok, sorry again! i look forward to seeing you again ^^


----------



## Astro0

Bumping with a portrait of Riza Hawkeye,  i love her so much omg


----------



## Delphine

You art style is amazing! I'm impressed!
Hope you don't mind me asking a few questions... 

1. How long have you been drawing?
2. Did you learn on your own, or did you follow classes?
3. Do you use a tablet? If so, which one?
4. What sort of tablet would you recommend for a beginner - who knows it's not going to improve her drawings that much but who is motivated enough to start drawing seriously? (that beginner might be me *cough cough*)

Thanks so much in advance n_n


----------



## Astro0

Delphine said:


> You art style is amazing! I'm impressed!
> Hope you don't mind me asking a few questions...
> 
> 1. How long have you been drawing?
> 2. Did you learn on your own, or did you follow classes?
> 3. Do you use a tablet? If so, which one?
> 4. What sort of tablet would you recommend for a beginner - who knows it's not going to improve her drawings that much but who is motivated enough to start drawing seriously? (that beginner might be me *cough cough*)
> 
> Thanks so much in advance n_n



Always happy to answer questions!
1- I've been drawing for my whole life (i'm 19) but it was verrrry on and off! I've been doing digital drawing for a year and a half, there abouts ^_^
2- I did art up until year 10, all of which i had kinda bad teachers so i don't give them much credit haha, and i did one art class when i was about 8 then decided it wasnt for me at the time! So i'm pretty much wholly self taught, but art classes are helpful, and i'm sure i'd be a lot further along if i'd done some!
3- I do use a tablet, the wacom bamboo 
4- I'd recommend my tablet! it's great and from what i know, its affordable (i dont know the price as it was a gift, but just check the wacom website) but any wacom product is great. they are more expensive that other brands, but they are the best, and it's worth it
Hope this helped ^_^


----------



## Delphine

Astro0 said:


> Always happy to answer questions!
> 1- I've been drawing for my whole life (i'm 19) but it was verrrry on and off! I've been doing digital drawing for a year and a half, there abouts ^_^
> 2- I did art up until year 10, all of which i had kinda bad teachers so i don't give them much credit haha, and i did one art class when i was about 8 then decided it wasnt for me at the time! So i'm pretty much wholly self taught, but art classes are helpful, and i'm sure i'd be a lot further along if i'd done some!
> 3- I do use a tablet, the wacom bamboo
> 4- I'd recommend my tablet! it's great and from what i know, its affordable (i dont know the price as it was a gift, but just check the wacom website) but any wacom product is great. they are more expensive that other brands, but they are the best, and it's worth it
> Hope this helped ^_^



It did! Thank you very much!  Thank you for the tip and sharing your experience! n_n


----------



## Astro0

very important cuddly toucan bump 




thinking this shop is coming to the end of its life! might be time for closing down


----------



## Hyoshido

Aw, that's sad to hear D':


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I'd love to request some mayor art ^^ most likely a bust level shot, style 4 with shading like Ryan's. I'd also like to ask if you can add Rosie into it too? 

I'd also like to request a second one. Possibly a head shot gif? Same as above but maybe blinking and smiling with sparkles around the background space? 





http://www.color-hex.com/color/abf2a5 - background colour please ^^

I'd much like to pay in in-game bells ^^


----------



## nekosync

beautiful art everywheeereee <3

I can't get enough of your work, Astro.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ahhh!!!! I really want a lineless art pic........................

How much would be preferred? I need to save up more O-o


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Aw, that's sad to hear D':



I know, could be the end of an era!



Mayorofarcadia said:


> ...



Sure thing! so a bust level shot of you and rosie? And the gif sounds great! for in game bells that would probably be liiiike 8mil for the portrait of you and rosie, and like 18mil for the gif? just because they are a lot of work! let me know what you think ^^



nekosync said:


> beautiful art everywheeereee <3
> 
> I can't get enough of your work, Astro.



Aww thank you neko, too kind <3 



The Hidden Owl said:


> Ahhh!!!! I really want a lineless art pic........................
> 
> How much would be preferred? I need to save up more O-o



bleeh i kinda decided that other than this art auction going on right now, lineless art would only be for real money, sorry! so if you want that just PM me, but i know real money isnt possible for a lot of people


----------



## Astro0

hello yes


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

26m sounds fine!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Astro0 said:


> very important cuddly toucan bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking this shop is coming to the end of its life! might be time for closing down



That's sad to see, but if that's what you want I am completely for it. No use having a thread for art requests if no one requests, right?


----------



## Astro0

ADanishMuffin said:


> That's sad to see, but if that's what you want I am completely for it. No use having a thread for art requests if no one requests, right?



yeah pretty much! if i do happen to shut down and you still want something you can just PM or VM me ^^ aaah i had a good run, did a lot of art anyway


----------



## Hyoshido

If I could sell this silly Popsicle, I'd probably have another 2 pictures I'd commission :c


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> If I could sell this silly Popsicle, I'd probably have another 2 pictures I'd commission :c



aw thank you hyogo! you're too good of a customer haha


----------



## Shirohibiki

holy **** that portrait is gorgeous
senpai waugh youve improved so much QQ,,, DONT CLOSE IT NOooo,,oo,


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> holy **** that portrait is gorgeous
> senpai waugh youve improved so much QQ,,, DONT CLOSE IT NOooo,,oo,



my senpai,,,,calling mE senpai??? thank you thank you aa omg i was thinking if i close it ill open a gallery or something! i dunno D:


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> my senpai,,,,calling mE senpai??? thank you thank you aa omg i was thinking if i close it ill open a gallery or something! i dunno D:



can i just throw mroe bells at you instead so u draw more 4 me


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> can i just throw mroe bells at you instead so u draw more 4 me



omg you dont need to, what do you want drawn??


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> omg you dont need to, what do you want drawn??



I DONT EVEN KNOW TBH ANYTHING i have to swing back into my art whore ways dont i


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> I DONT EVEN KNOW TBH ANYTHING i have to swing back into my art whore ways dont i



OMG ill suss your thread and see what i can do  how many pieces of art from other people do you think you have??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayorofarcadia said:


> ...



Here's the first part of your order, the portrait! hope you like it!


----------



## Astro0

Aaaand the second part!
i hope you like everything!


----------



## Astro0

*My art auction is ending in 1h and 20 mins! last chance to get in there!*


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Oh my actual god! That is amazing!!!! 
Let me know when you'd like me to pay <3 I won't use them until ve paid ^^


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Bumpity


----------



## Hyoshido

Bumps for Astrooooo


----------



## Astro0

thank you guys! <3


----------



## Hyoshido

werp, I should probably commission you again because you need the Bells :U


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Bump!

I finally have enough BTB, but I'm not sure if I should save or spend it... I'll probably just buy from you when I hit 700 or 800 BTB.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Bump for you!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Bump!

We must keep this alive! lol


----------



## Astro0

haha aw thank you for the bumps <3


----------



## Hyoshido

Copypasta because lazy


> *Character:* Toad
> *Clothes Reference:* Click me!
> *Details:*
> Obviously Toad wearing the Sunglasses and Shirt like Mario (Not the hat tho)
> Could Toad be holding a Cocktail and holding the Sunglasses similar to this picture?
> 
> *Character:* Wario
> *Clothes Reference:* Click me!
> *Details:*
> Obviously Wario wearing the Sunglasses and Shirt like Mario (Not the hat tho, that's to be Wario's hat...heh!)
> Rest of the details to be the same as Toad (Cocktail, Sunglasses etc.)


Yes, I referenced your own piece of art in this post, woo!

300 Bells for both, right?


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Copypasta because lazy
> 
> Yes, I referenced your own piece of art in this post, woo!
> 
> 300 Bells for both, right?



hehe sounds good to me! ^^


----------



## Marisska

Hey Astro0! I'd like to comission a signature like yours, with my mayor and 10 or 11 villagers around her. How much would it cost (tbt/in game bells, as I have no clue how much they go for)?


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro0 said:


> hehe sounds good to me! ^^


Rad, I'll send em now because I'd rather get the payment done with :>


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Rad, I'll send em now because I'd rather get the payment done with :>



Thanks Hyogo ^^ you're awesome


----------



## Shirohibiki

SENPAI....how much am i paying u i must know


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> SENPAI....how much am i paying u i must know



you're not paying me for anything shiro!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> you're not paying me for anything shiro!



YELLS WHY


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> YELLS WHY



because it was you who insipired me out of like a year long art rut when i watched one of your streams! i'll happily draw something for you


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> because it was you who insipired me out of like a year long art rut when i watched one of your streams! i'll happily draw something for you



hnnnn bb ;a; /lays on
im honored omg////////////wELL just know if you ever want payment im happy to give it!


----------



## Bird

I want to request something (two things actually), but I don't know yet. (I have them in mind, but not sure sure yet). I'll keep in touch for what I want to request. c:


----------



## Astro0

Bird said:


> I want to request something (two things actually), but I don't know yet. (I have them in mind, but not sure sure yet). I'll keep in touch for what I want to request. c:



ok sweet! i'm going to be busy over the next few days so take your time ^^
(good to see you too, i've noticed you on hiatus!)


----------



## Bird

Astro0 said:


> ok sweet! i'm going to be busy over the next few days so take your time ^^
> (good to see you too, i've noticed you on hiatus!)



Yeah, life hits you hard when summer is over. I don't technically call this a hiatus since I do check back here from time to time. I'll think of what I want to request later today or tomorrow, but you can take your time as well. :>

 - - - - - - - - - - -

Okay I think I'm ready to request.

I would like to request a signature, a size of 700 x 200 pixels. In that signature, I want my birdsona, with Apollo, Pierce, Avery, Frank, Sterling, Celia and Keaton. I could pay you 350 ~ 400 TBT for that.

I would like an avatar also, with a size of 150 x 100 pixels. In the avatar, I want Apollo on the left, my birdsona, and Pierce on the right. I could pay you 150 ~ 200 TBT for that too.

You can take your time with these orders, I can wait for them. If you ever come into any problems, just let me know. c:


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Bumpity bump!


----------



## Astro0

The completed piece for DrewDiddy- the winner of my Art Auction!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Astro0 said:


> The completed piece for DrewDiddy- the winner of my Art Auction!



That looks amazing.


----------



## Katelyn

Hello again  I have another request for you ;3


----------



## Astro0

ADanishMuffin said:


> That looks amazing.



aw thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



katiegurl1223 said:


> Hello again  I have another request for you ;3



oo what can i do for you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bird said:


> Yeah, life hits you hard when summer is over. I don't technically call this a hiatus since I do check back here from time to time. I'll think of what I want to request later today or tomorrow, but you can take your time as well. :>
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> Okay I think I'm ready to request.
> 
> I would like to request a signature, a size of 700 x 200 pixels. In that signature, I want my birdsona, with Apollo, Pierce, Avery, Frank, Sterling, Celia and Keaton. I could pay you 350 ~ 400 TBT for that.
> 
> I would like an avatar also, with a size of 150 x 100 pixels. In the avatar, I want Apollo on the left, my birdsona, and Pierce on the right. I could pay you 150 ~ 200 TBT for that too.
> 
> You can take your time with these orders, I can wait for them. If you ever come into any problems, just let me know. c:



ah i just saw this! for the signature did you just want heashots? i'm not sure how well i'd be able to do the avatar but i can try!


----------



## Katelyn

Ok so I drew something a while ago (Don't judge it, it looks awful xD) and it's a custom animal crossing villager and I was wondering if you would draw it?



Spoiler: Sophie





Her name is Sophie and she is supposed to be a Unicorn lol. Her personality is Peppy, and her hooves and inside of her ears is a lavender color.



I was wondering how much it would cost to get her done in the watercolor style? (I would pay with in-game bells)


----------



## Astro0

katiegurl1223 said:


> Ok so I drew something a while ago (Don't judge it, it looks awful xD) and it's a custom animal crossing villager and I was wondering if you would draw it?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sophie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Sophie and she is supposed to be a Unicorn lol. Her personality is Peppy, and her hooves and inside of her ears is a lavender color.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how much it would cost to get her done in the watercolor style? (I would pay with in-game bells)



omg so cute! maybe 5mil in game bells?


----------



## Katelyn

Astro0 said:


> omg so cute! maybe 5mil in game bells?



Ok! I can do that :3


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Since I recently got to 700 BTB, I've finally decided to commission you, but since I'm lazy, I'll just copy and paste what I posted with some changes. 

Could you me a signature, with my dreamies there? (they're in my current signature, but please replace Lucky with Erik.)  I'd like for them to just seem like they're playing. You have free reign over what they're doing, just do whatever you feel is appropriate! Also, please try to make it cute!

Could you make the dimensions around as big as yours? Please make it within the signature limits, and with space to put some text underneath.

I'd also like it to be in style 2. Also, Cell Shading, please!

Please include things such as my Town name, Mayor name, FC, and DA. my DA is 5600-4685-2618.

Here is a reference for my mayor.



Spoiler: Mayor




















Is 300 BTB enough? I can go higher, but I'm trying to save my BTB right now.

Please just VM or PM me for clarifications about my request. 

Thank you, and have a nice day.


----------



## Bird

Astro0 said:


> ah i just saw this! for the signature did you just want heashots? i'm not sure how well i'd be able to do the avatar but i can try!



Headshots I'm fine with. c: If it won't fit for the avatar, you can just do a headshot of my birdsona with a size of 100 x 100 pixels if you would prefer. Thanks again! 

Edit: If I don't happen to reply, it means I am sleeping, at school or doing something life-related.


----------



## Astro0

Hey guys, i don't know if i'm feeling up to those two requests right now, i'm just feeling a bit overwhelmed with a lot of things, i'm really, really sorry!
I'm going to close requests down for a bit until i'm feeling a little better, it'll probably wont be too long
sorry again, everyone! especially Bird and ADanishMuffin, hopefully when i open again i can do these for you
<3


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Astro0 said:


> Hey guys, i don't know if i'm feeling up to those two requests right now, i'm just feeling a bit overwhelmed with a lot of things, i'm really, really sorry!
> I'm going to close requests down for a bit until i'm feeling a little better, it'll probably wont be too long
> sorry again, everyone! especially Bird and ADanishMuffin, hopefully when i open again i can do these for you
> <3



It's completely fine! I hope you feel better soon. 

Also, if it's not too much of a hassle, do you think you can PM or VM me when this opens again?

Thank you.


----------



## Bird

Astro0 said:


> Hey guys, i don't know if i'm feeling up to those two requests right now, i'm just feeling a bit overwhelmed with a lot of things, i'm really, really sorry!
> I'm going to close requests down for a bit until i'm feeling a little better, it'll probably wont be too long
> sorry again, everyone! especially Bird and ADanishMuffin, hopefully when i open again i can do these for you
> <3



Sorry if I overwhelmed you with my requests. 

I do hope you feel better, as you can take your time. I don't mind waiting.


----------



## Skyfall

Hello!  Just wanted to show off my new sig.    Thanks again!


----------



## Shirohibiki

busts in to look at astros art

WTF YOUVE IMPROVED SO MUCH RIP ME.........................OH MY GOD........... 
im not jealous i swear

holy **** senpai stop ur art is so fab im dead
i hope you feel better soon <33333


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Copypasta because lazy
> 
> Yes, I referenced your own piece of art in this post, woo!
> 
> 300 Bells for both, right?



Here's your two pieces! hope you like em!











- - - Post Merge - - -



Bird said:


> Sorry if I overwhelmed you with my requests.
> 
> I do hope you feel better, as you can take your time. I don't mind waiting.



Naw it wasn't you, things are just crazy at the mo! thank you for your patience 



Skyfall said:


> Hello!  Just wanted to show off my new sig.    Thanks again!



wooo looks good! i'm so glad you like it 



Shirohibiki said:


> busts in to look at astros art
> 
> WTF YOUVE IMPROVED SO MUCH RIP ME.........................OH MY GOD...........
> im not jealous i swear
> 
> holy **** senpai stop ur art is so fab im dead
> i hope you feel better soon <33333



omg i'd hope so thank yoooooou shiro <333
were you thinking of doing any more streams or are you still feeling a bit eh?


----------



## Shirohibiki

unfortunately since im going to outpatient therapy all day every day, sort of like a school day, i dont know if i have the energy to stream. BUT. maybe over the weekend! i will also see how i feel tomorrow. i hate to disappoint you ;n; its just really hard for me rn, but im sure you understand haha. i hope your funk leaves soon <33 

and hyogo's pics look fantastic!! awesome job omg i could never do that


----------



## Hyoshido

You did a really lovely job on them once again Astro! Thanks c:


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> unfortunately since im going to outpatient therapy all day every day, sort of like a school day, i dont know if i have the energy to stream. BUT. maybe over the weekend! i will also see how i feel tomorrow. i hate to disappoint you ;n; its just really hard for me rn, but im sure you understand haha. i hope your funk leaves soon <33
> 
> and hyogo's pics look fantastic!! awesome job omg i could never do that



nah i'm not disappointed at all (even though i love watching you stream!) i just want you to get better, so take all the time you need to get back into it


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: idk jinora perspective practice spoilers i guess if you havent seen lok book 3 if you havent you need to watch it if you havent seen the last airbender you need to watch that now go quickly


----------



## Zane

I saw the signature you made for Skyfall - Just wanted to say it's amazing omg. I love your human versions of the villagers. ; ;


----------



## Astro0

Zane said:


> I saw the signature you made for Skyfall - Just wanted to say it's amazing omg. I love your human versions of the villagers. ; ;



Ahh thank you very much! ^_^


----------



## Astro0

katiegurl1223 said:


> ...



omg so i just finished this and then found your post and read you wanted it in water colour aaaaa i'm so sorry! i'll send you this one and then just use the same lines and do it in water colour- so you get two! haha





aaaaand here it is!




i hope you like both of them! haha


----------



## Hyoshido

Nice stuff as always Astro! you're a really good artist c:

I need to know when you're open, I'd challenge you to draw Hipster Bowser ;3;


----------



## Astro0

An Ankha and Flurry Piccy I did 







Hyogo said:


> Nice stuff as always Astro! you're a really good artist c:
> 
> I need to know when you're open, I'd challenge you to draw Hipster Bowser ;3;



ah thank you! i'll probably be open again in a few days


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Astro0 said:


> An Ankha and Flurry Piccy I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah thank you! i'll probably be open again in a few days



I love it! ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki

wow swoons over ankha and flurry
that pic is sO RAD I LOVE IT OMG
ankha especially is adorable rip me
keep up the lovely work <3


----------



## Astro0

Ahh thank you guys! too kind )

Here's a cutie Asami Sato, trying to get better at humans!


----------



## device

Did not expect you to post the Ankha and Flurry portrait I requested.

Keep up the good work and thank you once again for the portrait.​


----------



## Aradai

that asami photo is so beautiful <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

your lineless is getting so GOOD rip me/// that portrait is beautiful ;A; keep up the fantastic work!!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

So beautiful~ Keep up the good work! 

I'll be waiting for this to re-open... I hope you feel better soon! By the way, I also hope you don't feel rushed to re-open... take your time.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

ahhhh that portrait *---* 

Your art is wonderful! as i've told you a thousand times already ^^;


----------



## Stepheroo

OMG LAUREN UR ART HAS GOTTEN EVEN BETTER WHAT HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE OMG


----------



## Katelyn

Astro0 said:


> omg so i just finished this and then found your post and read you wanted it in water colour aaaaa i'm so sorry! i'll send you this one and then just use the same lines and do it in water colour- so you get two! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaand here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you like both of them! haha



OMG I JUST SAW THIS AND THEY ARE BOTH AMAZING >w< When would you be available for payment?


----------



## Astro0

woooooo its been a while since I've posted in this! Just thought I'd let everyone know whats going on!
So its still gonna be closed as I have some more personal drawing stuffs I wanna finish off, I also want to open a gallery for my personal stuff and to show what people can get for cash commissions and maybe do some streams!
I'm not quite sure what I want this store to be, I might stop doing signatures (sorry everyone they're just super tricky with the small size and mulptle characters ((cash comms for sigs are open))) but i'll still do avatars
But! at the same time I'm not sure if the demand for my art is still as high as it used to be!
I might open it in a few days, remodeled, and see how it goes for a week or two 
Thanks for your patience everyone! And sorry about cutting sigs!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Astro0 said:


> woooooo its been a while since I've posted in this! Just thought I'd let everyone know whats going on!
> So its still gonna be closed as I have some more personal drawing stuffs I wanna finish off, I also want to open a gallery for my personal stuff and to show what people can get for cash commissions and maybe do some streams!
> I'm not quite sure what I want this store to be, I might stop doing signatures (sorry everyone they're just super tricky with the small size and mulptle characters ((cash comms for sigs are open))) but i'll still do avatars
> But! at the same time I'm not sure if the demand for my art is still as high as it used to be!
> I might open it in a few days, remodeled, and see how it goes for a week or two
> Thanks for your patience everyone! And sorry about cutting sigs!



Glad to see you're doing well. 

Also, I can't wait to see you're "new" store! While I did see you are cutting signatures, I'll probably still order some art.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Glad to see you're okay ^^ 
Definitely interested in ordering, whenever you're upto it!


----------



## Astro0

Thanks for your support guys!

Here's an animation that took waaaaayyy too long- Korra from Avatar!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Astro0 said:


> Thanks for your support guys!
> 
> Here's an animation that took waaaaayyy too long- Korra from Avatar!



THAT is incredible O_O Looking forward to seeing more of your work


----------



## Astro0

Kairi-Kitten said:


> THAT is incredible O_O Looking forward to seeing more of your work


Ahh thank you so much!


----------



## azukitan

The animation is so fluid, omg! All that hard work sure paid off! OvO


----------



## Shirohibiki

holy ****
senPAI NO STOP IMPROVING
how do u animate omg ? ??? thats incredible ahhhhhhh


----------



## Astro0

YAAAAY grand reopening! I think its time 
So everythings been remodelled so please check out the rules and stuffs!



azukitan said:


> The animation is so fluid, omg! All that hard work sure paid off! OvO



ee thank you!


Shirohibiki said:


> holy ****
> senPAI NO STOP IMPROVING
> how do u animate omg ? ??? thats incredible ahhhhhhh



nEVERRR, but thank you 
omg i just use SAI to draw everything then turn it into a gif in GIMP, i'm too poor for a fancy animating program ;_;


----------



## Hyoshido

I'll have to check it out tomorrow o: I'd have a really hard time doing any type of request on an iPad q-q


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> I'll have to check it out tomorrow o: I'd have a really hard time doing any type of request on an iPad q-q



i know that feel, requesting things on phones and ipads is so difficult!


----------



## Hyoshido

Well, hopefully you can make do with this, it won't be perfect but it should be good enough? Idk.

I basically want you to draw Ness from Earthbound, this thread should have enough details toward it I hope.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?231608-2-pieces-of-art-of-Ness-(200-BTB-TBT-each-)
You can choose from the first two costumes or Ness in his Pajama's (on the latest post of the thread I believe)
If you're unsure on a pose or somewhat, I'll try to come up with something tomorrow, it's 3:20AM and I'll probably be a cranky so and so if I don't sleep soon!

I assume it'll be 150TBT once again like other commissions from you? C:


----------



## Zanessa

Great art! I just wish I could afford to spare some TBT.. not yet, at least. ('cause I've got a few requests.. lol)


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Well, hopefully you can make do with this, it won't be perfect but it should be good enough? Idk.
> 
> I basically want you to draw Ness from Earthbound, this thread should have enough details toward it I hope.
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?231608-2-pieces-of-art-of-Ness-(200-BTB-TBT-each-)
> You can choose from the first two costumes or Ness in his Pajama's (on the latest post of the thread I believe)
> If you're unsure on a pose or somewhat, I'll try to come up with something tomorrow, it's 3:20AM and I'll probably be a cranky so and so if I don't sleep soon!
> 
> I assume it'll be 150TBT once again like other commissions from you? C:



Awesome, sounds great! If you come up with a pose, let me know :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZanessaGaily said:


> Great art! I just wish I could afford to spare some TBT.. not yet, at least. ('cause I've got a few requests.. lol)



I kmow that feel, its a struggle! But thank you


----------



## Hyoshido

I guess the same/similar pose to what the Pajama's thing has, otherwise for the other choices, I guess you could go along with this.
Clicky
Just lower, probably having his charging hand around chest height?


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> I guess the same/similar pose to what the Pajama's thing has, otherwise for the other choices, I guess you could go along with this.
> Clicky
> Just lower, probably having his charging hand around chest height?



sweeeet, i'll start that soon~


----------



## Shirohibiki

RIPS OFF SHIRT
_I LOVE SENPAIS ART_
LMFAO WHOA OH GOD STOP ME BEFORE I COMMISSION U////


----------



## sej

Aww your art is so awesome!!  Please could I have a sketch headshot (coloured) of my mayor? I could pay 50 TBT??


Spoiler: Ref










Thanks!!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Oh my god,
Yayayayayyayay welcome back! 
I hope you're feeling much better and less overwhelmed~

I'd love to commission some mayor art! 
Here is my other lovely ref sheet :3


Spoiler: ref






029 - TBT-Mayorofarcadia-refs-sheet-(ref2) by acnoveria



I'd love a water colour type please! 
Like how you did my avatar ~ like, upper half. 
Feel free to do what ever pose you feel looks best :3 
I'd also love to ask if you could draw snow flakes in the back ground? With maybe a nice light, sky blue. Like the shirt of your recent animation ^^
If you manage to have her hands In frame, could she be holding a twig of holly?
I'd be willing to pay between 100-180 ^^ unless you'd like more ~
Once again, I'm very glad you're back ^^


----------



## Astro0

Sej said:


> Aww your art is so awesome!!  Please could I have a sketch headshot (coloured) of my mayor? I could pay 50 TBT??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Sure thing! I've added you to the list ^^



Mayorofarcadia said:


> Oh my god,
> Yayayayayyayay welcome back!
> I hope you're feeling much better and less overwhelmed~
> 
> I'd love to commission some mayor art!
> Here is my other lovely ref sheet :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 029 - TBT-Mayorofarcadia-refs-sheet-(ref2) by acnoveria
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love a water colour type please!
> Like how you did my avatar ~ like, upper half.
> Feel free to do what ever pose you feel looks best :3
> I'd also love to ask if you could draw snow flakes in the back ground? With maybe a nice light, sky blue. Like the shirt of your recent animation ^^
> If you manage to have her hands In frame, could she be holding a twig of holly?
> I'd be willing to pay between 100-180 ^^ unless you'd like more ~
> Once again, I'm very glad you're back ^^



Thank you!! I'm glad I'm back too 
180tbt sounds perfect! Thank you for commissioning me again ^_^


----------



## pengutango

FINALLY made up my mind on what I wanted to order! Better late than never, right?! XD

I'd like a portrait of my mayor, soft shading, like in the first example in Style 2.

Here's my ref: 



Spoiler: mayor ref










Would 180 TBT bells be enough?


----------



## Astro0

pengutango said:


> FINALLY made up my mind on what I wanted to order! Better late than never, right?! XD
> 
> I'd like a portrait of my mayor, soft shading, like in the first example in Style 2.
> 
> Here's my ref:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mayor ref
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would 180 TBT bells be enough?



Lovely! Sure thing  180tbt sounds perfect, i love you ref, so detailed and cute!


----------



## pengutango

Astro0 said:


> Lovely! Sure thing  180tbt sounds perfect, i love you ref, so detailed and cute!



Great!  Should I send the bells now or after? Either works with me. And thanks!  I do plan on remaking it so it's a lil simpler looking, once I get get some fanart of her.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Are you up to the challenge to draw smash characters?


----------



## Astro0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Are you up to the challenge to draw smash characters?



 I sure can try! i've drawn some nintendo characters before


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yessss. Could you draw lemmy in the bowser jr car? And him holding the koopa bomb and it's about to blow in his face and sonic is laughing and pointing at the side. Idk what a good proce is but would 200 be good? You can tweak the price


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> :



Here's your ness! I think it turned out looking a little weird but idk, i hope you like it! ^^






- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yessss. Could you draw lemmy in the bowser jr car? And him holding the koopa bomb and it's about to blow in his face and sonic is laughing and pointing at the side. Idk what a good proce is but would 200 be good? You can tweak the price



sounds awesome! Would 300 be okay? just because theres two characters and such ^^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yep! I'll send it now


----------



## Astro0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yep! I'll send it now



Thank you for prepaying!



Sej said:


> Aww your art is so awesome!!  Please could I have a sketch headshot (coloured) of my mayor? I could pay 50 TBT??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Here's your sketch! hope you like it, your mayor is super cute!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Oh I forgot about which style. If possible could you do the creature style? If not just do what you think would look good


----------



## Astro0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh I forgot about which style. If possible could you do the creature style? If not just do what you think would look good


yeah that's the style i was thinking too


----------



## Shirohibiki

sENPAI IS IMPROOOOOOVIIIIIIIIIIINGGG
oh my god its so exciting to watch screams


----------



## Hyoshido

Astro0 said:


> Here's your ness! I think it turned out looking a little weird but idk, i hope you like it! ^^


Well I guess that his eyes are closed makes it a little weird, I probably should've mentioned something about open eyes in the post! Incase closed eyes were to look weird =3=
But it's lovely like always o:


----------



## sej

Astro0 said:


> Thank you for prepaying!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your sketch! hope you like it, your mayor is super cute!



Thanks!! It looks awesome!  I will send 50 TBT now then


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Well I guess that his eyes are closed makes it a little weird, I probably should've mentioned something about open eyes in the post! Incase closed eyes were to look weird =3=
> But it's lovely like always o:



whoops my mistake! here's v2  i never realised how spooky his eyes were until drawing them haha





- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Thanks!! It looks awesome!  I will send 50 TBT now then



yay glad you like it! thank you ^_^


----------



## Hyoshido

Souless like a Gyroid :'D

Thanks for the little change, Astro!


----------



## Astro0

Mayorofarcadia said:


> ...



Here's your commission! so christmassy, i love the outfit! I hope you like it ^^


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Astro0 said:


> Here's your commission! so christmassy, i love the outfit! I hope you like it ^^


Oh my god ;-; it's so beautiful I could cry!


----------



## Astro0

pengutango said:


> FINALLY made up my mind on what I wanted to order! Better late than never, right?! XD
> 
> I'd like a portrait of my mayor, soft shading, like in the first example in Style 2.
> 
> Here's my ref:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mayor ref
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would 180 TBT bells be enough?




Here you go! I hope you like it, and i love you outfit


----------



## pengutango

Astro0 said:


> Here you go! I hope you like it, and i love you outfit



Aww, thank you!!  Haha, yeah, I love the outfit a lot too! Nothing to change and I'll send over payment now!


----------



## Hyoshido

Your stuff keeps getting better Astro!

I'ma get up to 150 bells again and commission you some more :'D


----------



## tamagotchi

Lovely gallery! Especially loving those cash commisions, they're fantastic!


----------



## Astro0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yessss. Could you draw lemmy in the bowser jr car? And him holding the koopa bomb and it's about to blow in his face and sonic is laughing and pointing at the side. Idk what a good proce is but would 200 be good? You can tweak the price



Here's your commission I hope you like it! and i hope i got everything right haha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Astro0 said:


> Here's your commission I hope you like it! and i hope i got everything right haha



I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

smooches senpais art a lot/////
THE IMPROVEMENT IS ASTOUNDING D':


----------



## Astro0

bloop bloop heres 2 pieces i did for peeps on flight rising haha


----------



## azukitan

Wow, you have really outdone yourself! I am enthralled by the amount of detail you have put into your second piece. Your art is so wonderful! I cannot wait to see more from you :)


----------



## Astro0

azukitan said:


> Wow, you have really outdone yourself! I am enthralled by the amount of detail you have put into your second piece. Your art is so wonderful! I cannot wait to see more from you :)



Thank you! I wish I could have put more in but it was just taking so long (and i wasnt getting paid enough ahaha)


----------



## azukitan

Someone wasn't paying you enough? Lemme knock some sense into them! >D

Kidding aside, I am glad that you are able to determine the value of your work. One of the worst things an artist can do is undersell themselves.


----------



## Astro0

azukitan said:


> Someone wasn't paying you enough? Lemme knock some sense into them! >D
> 
> Kidding aside, I am glad that you are able to determine the value of your work. One of the worst things an artist can do is undersell themselves.



Yeah i made some underselling mistakes and learnt from them haha
its always sad to see artists underselling themselves and people telling them they aren't worth what they think they are, so i try to make sure i'm always happy with what i'm getting


----------



## Shirohibiki

apparently astro can literally do anything
lays on floor
I AM NOT WORTHY OF UR ART, SENPAI,,,,


----------



## Hyoshido

I'll probably list down two commissions when I wake up.

I just love your art uwu!


----------



## Astro0

Here's another piece I did for flight rising! Its a humanised version of this dragon:


----------



## Shirohibiki

no longer speaking 2 senpai bc she became 2good4me
burrows under a rug
rip


----------



## Jaebeommie

Do you do full body commissions for TBT? c:


----------



## Astro0

Jaebeommie said:


> Do you do full body commissions for TBT? c:



I do! Youd be looking at 500+tbt though c:


----------



## Jaebeommie

Astro0 said:


> I do! Youd be looking at 500+tbt though c:



Could you maybe do a not chibi full body of [ this ] ? I'm willing to pay between 500 to 1k! 

I can post more details of what I want too if it'll help you.


----------



## Astro0

Jaebeommie said:


> Could you maybe do a not chibi full body of [ this ] ? I'm willing to pay between 500 to 1k!
> 
> I can post more details of what I want too if it'll help you.



700 for that would be great! cute character  If you'd like to post more info that would be awesome


----------



## Jaebeommie

Yay! Okay here we go. 


Spoiler: Stuff~




Height: 5' 5" 
Build: Slim
Hair: Black, straight, half way down her back with bangs swept to the right of her face
Eyes: Dark brown
Skin: Olive 
Ability: Electricity manipulation (light blue electricity)
Clothes:
[ This ] jacket unzipped (extra pictures: x x)
Navy/light grey striped long sleeve shirt under the jacket ( x )
Dark wash skinny jeans ( x )
Black converse ( x )
[ This ] beanie worn like the picture shows
Personality:
Introverted 
Friendly to those she knows 
Tries to hide emotions
Keeps opinions/beliefs to herself but would fight for them if need be




If there's anything else you need to know just ask me! I've never actually commissioned someone for a drawing of my OC so I'm not sure if I included all the information you would need ; u ; 

As for pose, it's up to you! But I'd like electricity coming out of both her hands. 

Thanks so much! I look forward to the finished piece.


----------



## Astro0

Jaebeommie said:


> Yay! Okay here we go.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stuff~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Height: 5' 5"
> Build: Slim
> Hair: Black, straight, half way down her back with bangs swept to the right of her face
> Eyes: Dark brown
> Skin: Olive
> Ability: Electricity manipulation (light blue electricity)
> Clothes:
> [ This ] jacket unzipped (extra pictures: x x)
> Navy/light grey striped long sleeve shirt under the jacket ( x )
> Dark wash skinny jeans ( x )
> Black converse ( x )
> [ This ] beanie worn like the picture shows
> Personality:
> Introverted
> Friendly to those she knows
> Tries to hide emotions
> Keeps opinions/beliefs to herself but would fight for them if need be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's anything else you need to know just ask me! I've never actually commissioned someone for a drawing of my OC so I'm not sure if I included all the information you would need ; u ;
> 
> As for pose, it's up to you! But I'd like electricity coming out of both her hands.
> 
> Thanks so much! I look forward to the finished piece.



I love your character, I hope I did her justice!


----------



## Mango

how many btb for a water color? q o q


----------



## Astro0

Mango said:


> how many btb for a water color? q o q



for a headshot/bust about 200-300btb, and for full body it would be about 800-1000tbt


----------



## Hyoshido

Werp, so I've been getting cheap pieces? ;3;
Have more commission requests from me then! o3o

*Character:* Ness
Click me for picture reference!
*Pose:* Accurate to the picture's pose but possibly lower his right arm to show more of his head (Picture's left arm)
*Price:* 200 TBT

*Character:* Mario (NES Open Tournament Golf costume)
Click me for picture reference!
*Pose: Possibly this pose, just not in the same art style as that though.*
*Price:* 200 TBT

*Character:* Toad (By the way, he doesn't wear gloves so his hands aren't white like you've drawn them in older pieces)
Click me for picture reference!
Kimono reference!
*Pose:* Whatever you feel is appropriate, I guess something "Japanese" themed.
*Price:* 200 TBT

If you wanna add a little eye detail to Ness and Toad, I should suggest this.
Notice the little Purple hue in the eyes at the bottom, could add that to Ness and Toad so it's not just blank black eyes.


----------



## Hyoshido

I believe that's finished now, I would've had them posted yesterday but I was really busy with things regarding my mother.


----------



## Hyoshido

Bump bump .3.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Hi hi ~ back again. 
I just made an OC and would love for your interpretation of it as I'm terrible at drawing ^^ 
I'd prefer to PM the temp Ref sheet I created as I'm not the best artist or anything and people might think it's silly :c 

I'd like the 2nd style please ^^ with colour like the Harry potter themed pic ~ 
I could offer a red candy or 250 tBT ~ I'll pm you the awful ref sheet now ~


----------



## Hyoshido

Can I get confirmation on my requests? because I'd like to send the bells now but I dun wanna send them knowing there's any you don't fancy doing!


----------



## Astro0

Ohh my goodness i didnt even see these until right now!! I completely forgot this tgread existed lmao, im so sorry! Ill PM you both now ^^


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

hi ummmm... im not sure if i have enough for full body can i merge tbt and ig bells?


----------



## Astro0

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> hi ummmm... im not sure if i have enough for full body can i merge tbt and ig bells?



ahh I'm taking a bit of a break as i have art i need to draw for people on flight rising haha, but it depends how detailed the character is! if necessary you can do a mixed payment though ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

here's some art I've done recently!


Spoiler: theres a lot




































and a lil personal piece i did, go toph and meelo!


----------



## Astro0

lool heres some more i've done recently, still have some more to do!



Spoiler: loool


----------



## emmatheweirdo

hiiiii c: are you still taking requests? i'd love to get another one from you <333


----------



## Astro0

emmatheweirdo said:


> hiiiii c: are you still taking requests? i'd love to get another one from you <333



i will be in probably like 2 days haha once i get these few more done! I'll vm you when i am ^0^


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Astro0 said:


> i will be in probably like 2 days haha once i get these few more done! I'll vm you when i am ^0^



yay tysm <3333


----------



## Hyoshido

Seems I'll be back to bother you with those requests when you're back open I guess .3.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

How much would it cost for a water-colour sig? :3


----------



## Astro0

The Hidden Owl said:


> How much would it cost for a water-colour sig? :3



ahh i'm not doing sigs for tbt or in game bells any more, sorry! but they're always open for real cash ^_^


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Astro0 said:


> ahh i'm not doing sigs for tbt or in game bells any more, sorry! but they're always open for real cash ^_^


Ahh ok! Thank you though!


----------



## Astro0

caaasual reminder that I do portraits like this:












for just $15!!
ur pretty much robbing me for $15! PM me if you're interested!


----------



## Astro0

bumpp still closed for tbt/ingame but cash is open!


----------



## Hyoshido

So even 325TBT for a picture wouldn't bribe you? =3=


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> So even 325TBT for a picture wouldn't bribe you? =3=



ohhh its tempting, i might be able to squeeze you in, but it might take a while!


----------



## Hyoshido

Probably more Ness if that's alright with you :>

And thanks! I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Probably more Ness if that's alright with you :>
> 
> And thanks! I'd appreciate it!



ok cool! what did you want him doing/wearing?


----------



## Hyoshido

Probably this stuff o:



Hyogo said:


> *Character:* Ness
> Click me for picture reference!
> *Pose:* Accurate to the picture's pose but possibly lower his right arm to show more of his head (Picture's left arm)
> 
> If you wanna add a little eye detail to Ness, I should suggest this.
> Notice the little Purple hue in the eyes at the bottom, could add that to Ness so it's not just blank black eyes.


----------



## Astro0

ok cool! i'll get started when i can, probably be like a few days ^_^


----------



## Hyoshido

Ok! Can't wait c:


----------



## Astro0

ayyy bumping with 2 arts i did today









hyogo's is next in line!


----------



## Hyoshido

Dem Azurill's tho! ;3;

I'll pay now then :>


----------



## Shirohibiki

STOP IMPROVING GODDAMNIT THIS MAKES ME UPSET 
AWAUGHGFGH rolls on the floor in agony
EVERYONE AROUND ME IS IMPROVING


----------



## Astro0

Hyogo said:


> Probably this stuff o:



ah i feel like i suck at drawing ness! I hope you like it anyway!


----------



## Astro0

2 more drawings from today!


----------



## Astro0

some moooore drawings haha
i may as well just make a real gallery thread and close this baby down


----------



## neko-loverx3

Are you still open for commissions? ;w;


----------



## Astro0

neko-loverx3 said:


> Are you still open for commissions? ;w;



Yeah, sure! Kinda only for TBT though


----------



## neko-loverx3

Astro0 said:


> Yeah, sure! Kinda only for TBT though



Awesome!  Welp I only use tbt so yay~ and I'll fill out a form tomorrow because I'm on the phone rn sorry for the wait!


----------



## neko-loverx3

Yoo I'm back uwu
Character: Snow- http://toyhou.se/5496.snow  She is shown with two different color skirts. You can choose between white/black uwu
Style: Watercolor headshot 
Price range: 300 tbt??? is that okay???


----------



## esweeeny

that GIF of Korra is brilliant! Just wanted to say<3


----------



## Astro0

neko-loverx3 said:


> Yoo I'm back uwu
> Character: Snow- http://toyhou.se/5496.snow  She is shown with two different color skirts. You can choose between white/black uwu
> Style: Watercolor headshot
> Price range: 300 tbt??? is that okay???



Sounds good to me! 



esweeeny said:


> that GIF of Korra is brilliant! Just wanted to say<3



Ahh thank you very much! <3


----------



## Astro0

Would people be interested in another art auction of a HD portrait, just a face/bust shot?


----------



## Hyoshido

If I had alot of TBT, sure :<


----------



## pengutango

I think either is fine. Though, in the end it's up to you. ^^; It is a toss up though, since some people don't really like the semi-realism with fictional characters, in particular anything was originally looked cartoony to start out with... if that makes sense. (Btw, is that what your HD pics are? I wasn't 100% sure)


----------



## sej

Are you taking commissions? If you are please could I get a human portrait of my mayor? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I can pay with an ice cream collectible? Your art is amazing!


----------



## neko-loverx3

Yayyy uwu 
When should I send the points?


----------



## Astro0

pengutango said:


> I think either is fine. Though, in the end it's up to you. ^^; It is a toss up though, since some people don't really like the semi-realism with fictional characters, in particular anything was originally looked cartoony to start out with... if that makes sense. (Btw, is that what your HD pics are? I wasn't 100% sure)



yeah, it is hard, but i cannot do cutesy chibis for the life of me (i wish i could, I'd be rollin in tbt!) you can find some here http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?244267-Adoptables-or-Art-Auction in the portraits spoiler 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Are you taking commissions? If you are please could I get a human portrait of my mayor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can pay with an ice cream collectible? Your art is amazing!



Thank you! What do you mean by 'human' portrait? bc if you mean like my art auction thing, the only time I take tbt for that is when i auction them! they only cost $15USD if you're interested in cash, but otherwise sorry!!


----------



## Astro0

neko-loverx3 said:


> Yoo I'm back uwu
> Character: Snow- http://toyhou.se/5496.snow  She is shown with two different color skirts. You can choose between white/black uwu
> Style: Watercolor headshot
> Price range: 300 tbt??? is that okay???



wooop here is your finished piece! Snow is so cute omg


----------



## neko-loverx3

Astro0 said:


> wooop here is your finished piece! Snow is so cute omg



Oh my gosh she's a cutie the way you drew her! Thank you so much she's just to cute ahhhh~ thank youuuu!!!


----------



## Astro0

woo here is a zaheer! i really love his character, 2nd best villain tbh
took about 3 hours? maybe just under?


----------



## azukitan

Dat symmetry tho <3

Out of curiosity, do you find it easier to draw front views opposed to 3/4 angles because I'm the total opposite XD


----------



## Astro0

azukitan said:


> Dat symmetry tho <3
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you find it easier to draw front views opposed to 3/4 angles because I'm the total opposite XD



ahh i like both! I've just been focusing on frontal view bc i used to suuuuck at them (it looks like thats all i can draw recently i really should start doing 3/4 portraits more) but ya know, some days I have front view good days and some days I absolutely suck at it haha


----------



## Zanessa

ZAHEER.
YES.
LEGEND OF KORRA FAN CONFIRMED?
YESSSS

btw it looks fantastic


----------



## Astro0

ZanessaGaily said:


> ZAHEER.
> YES.
> LEGEND OF KORRA FAN CONFIRMED?
> YESSSS
> 
> btw it looks fantastic



ABSOLUTELY CONFIRMED
ALWAYS
thank you!


----------



## Astro0

I think its time to close up shop!

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR BUYING MY ART!

I hope you all liked it, I had a lot of fun!

I'll probably open up a gallery thread in the next few days, and I might do another art auction or something too, so keep an eye out for that!


----------

